# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Novembro 2011



## Scan_Ferr (1 Nov 2011 às 03:10)

*Aviso MeteoPT*
As observações e qualquer tipo de dados registados neste tópico e efectuados por membros deste fórum servem apenas para consulta e correspondem aos dados recolhidos pelos respectivos utilizadores.
Para informações oficiais, consulte o website do Instituto de Meteorologia: www.meteo.pt.


----------



## Estação SP (1 Nov 2011 às 09:01)

bem o mes de novembro começa em grande, portugal inteiro em alerta amarelo...


----------



## João Soares (1 Nov 2011 às 14:06)

Bom Dia! 

Em Canidelo, a temperatura desceu até aos 10,1ºC
Até ao momento, acumulei *1.0 mm*.

Acho inadmissivel terem encerrado os tópicos do seguimento do mês anterior sem consultarem os membros, uma vez que há quem queira colocar o resumo do dia 31 e não poder uma vez que este se encontra fechado.


----------



## MarioCabral (1 Nov 2011 às 15:04)

Boa tarde,

Esta noite foi bem fresca, mínima atingiu os *8,5ºC*...
Sigo com bastante nebulosidade alta, embora o sol vá fazendo aparições...actuais *16,6ºC* e *66%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Marcos André (1 Nov 2011 às 17:39)

boa tarde 
o tempo bom foi embora de vez!! A elevada quantidade de dias sem chuva nos meses passados trouxeram consequências graves. O primeiro ciclone fez estragos um pouco por todo o país. O segundo aproxima-se e também parece que vai abanar o nosso cantinho. Resta saber se a ação humana tem ou não influência nestes episódios cada vez mais extremos! Será este o futuro em termos meteorológicos para o nosso planeta??

neste momento céu muito nublado
temp de 16ºC 
0mm
vento muito fraco


----------



## MarioCabral (1 Nov 2011 às 18:48)

Mantém-se quase tudo na mesma, nuvens altas a povoarem o céu, para já tudo muito calmo...
Sigo com* 14,2ºC* e *74%* de humidade relativa...Máxima de *17,1ºC*...

Não referi a tempo dentro do seguimento de Outubro, mas este Outubro apesar de quente e seco quase na sua totalidade, acabou por ser mais chuvoso que o ano passado aqui...


----------



## filipe cunha (1 Nov 2011 às 20:13)

Por cá vento com rajadas de 30kms/h de SE e a pressão a baixar a 1007,5hpa


----------



## martinus (1 Nov 2011 às 21:01)

Pelas 20.30 choveu umas pingas grossas, durante uns 10 minutos. Depois parou. Já ficou tudo meio molhado! Aqui não brinca e amanhã teme-se que seja a doer, novamente.


----------



## João Soares (1 Nov 2011 às 21:30)

Boa Noite! 

Temperatura Máxima: 16.5ºC

O céu começa a encobrir.
*14.8ºC* e *95%* HR.


----------



## rfilipeg (1 Nov 2011 às 21:52)

Reina a acalmia lá fora. Nem parece que amanhã, vai estar como prevêm.


----------



## Snifa (1 Nov 2011 às 21:52)

Boas noites,

dia de céu geralmente muito nublado por nuvens médias e altas..

*actual*

temp: 13.2 ºc ( mínima *7.7 ºc* ) ( máxima *16.6 ºc* )

Vento: S 18 Km/h

Pressão: 1012.1 hpa ( a descer )

Humidade: 81 %

Precipitação: *0.5 mm*


----------



## boneli (1 Nov 2011 às 22:04)

rfilipeg disse:


> Reina a acalmia lá fora. Nem parece que amanhã, vai estar como prevêm.



Em pouco tempo as coisas mudam...


----------



## rfilipeg (1 Nov 2011 às 22:16)

boneli disse:


> Em pouco tempo as coisas mudam...



É verdade.

Daqui a umas horinhas deve de começar o "festival".
"Bom concerto"


----------



## João Soares (2 Nov 2011 às 00:03)

Extremos do dia 01.Novembro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: *16.5ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *10.1ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *13.3ºC*

Humidade Máxima: *98%*
Humidade Mínima: *84%*

Humidade Média Composta: *97%*

Precipitação Acumulada: *1.1 mm*

--

A temperatura vai subindo a medida que a frente avança. E por sua vez, o vento aumenta de intensidade, se bem que não é nada de significativo.
*15.0ºC* e *85%* HR.


----------



## CptRena (2 Nov 2011 às 01:00)

Tanta água na imagem IV mas nada cai.


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Nov 2011 às 03:38)

Desde as 2h que o vento intensificou, rajadas já bastante fortes...e pelo satélite parece-me que daqui a 2/3h a chuva estará em cima de nós...espera-se uma manhã complicada...


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Nov 2011 às 05:29)

Tal como previsto está agora a entrar no litoral...


----------



## João Soares (2 Nov 2011 às 07:24)

Foi preciso chegar a Novembro para a estação de Lamas de Mouro descer aos negativos (-0.3ºC de mínima).

--

Em Canidelo, a temperatura mínima deu-se logo pelas 00h07, com 14.9ºC e desde aí tem subido com a chegada desta massa de ar de Oeste.

Sigo com *18.0ºC* e *89%* HR.

Rajada Máxima: 48.5 kmh
Pressão: 1003 hPa


----------



## filipe cunha (2 Nov 2011 às 07:24)

Por cá rajadas seguidas entre 50 e 65Kms/h


----------



## João Soares (2 Nov 2011 às 08:07)

Começou a chover fraco, por Canidelo.
Rajada Máxima: *59.0 kmh*


----------



## Fi (2 Nov 2011 às 08:37)

Bom dia.

Por aqui só começou a chover às 8h34, um aguaceiro forte. Continua a chuva, agora moderada. 

A mínima foi de 15ºC e agora, tal como o João referiu, tem subido. Já vai nos 18,3ºC.


----------



## João Soares (2 Nov 2011 às 08:44)

Fi disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Por aqui só começou a chover às 8h34, um aguaceiro forte. Continua a chuva, agora moderada.
> 
> A mínima foi de 15ºC e agora, tal como o João referiu, tem subido. Já vai nos 18,3ºC.



Em Canidelo, começou agora a chover moderadamente e sempre constante.
A temperatura deu uma queda que já ultrapassou a mínima do dia.
*14.5ºC* e *98%*

Acumulados: *3.1 mm*


----------



## vegastar (2 Nov 2011 às 08:45)

Por aqui chove como se não houvesse amanhã. RR máximo de 120mm/hora.

Sigo já com 7,6mm.


----------



## Veterano (2 Nov 2011 às 08:54)

Por Rio Tinto chove intensamente, a partir das 08h45, com rajadas moderadas de vento.


----------



## Snifa (2 Nov 2011 às 09:00)

Chove que se farta...

em 15 minutos já levo *8.4 mm *acumulados


----------



## nimboestrato (2 Nov 2011 às 09:02)

Entrada de leão deste novo episódio de chuvas.
Desde as 8 h e 10 m  até às  9h ,  12,9 mm na Ema  de P.Rubras.
Sim senhor. Istp é que é chover...


----------



## João Soares (2 Nov 2011 às 09:03)

Possa que chuvada. 

Já vou com um acumulado de *11.6 mm*


----------



## Snifa (2 Nov 2011 às 09:04)

E continua chuva forte, já nos *10.4 mm *


----------



## Snifa (2 Nov 2011 às 09:05)

*12.2 mm *chove torrencialmente, e pareceu-me ter visto um relâmpago!


----------



## teotonio (2 Nov 2011 às 09:08)

Ola bom dia! !tempo por ca Tamel S. Pedro Fins -Barcelos  muito chuvoso e ventoso.

www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IPORTUGA74


Meu blog  teotoniopinheiro.blogspot.com/


----------



## Snifa (2 Nov 2011 às 09:12)

para terem uma noção da intensidade da chuva, a estação do ISEP aqui perto registou um rain rate de *664.97 mm/h* às  09:06..

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/

por aqui já *14.7 mm*


----------



## xes (2 Nov 2011 às 09:14)

Bom dia

Boa chuvada por aqui, vou com 7.1mm


----------



## ecobcg (2 Nov 2011 às 09:15)

Snifa disse:


> para terem uma noção da intensidade da chuva, a estação do ISEP aqui perto registou um rain rate de *664.97 mm/h* às  09:06..
> 
> por aqui já *14.7 mm*




Não terá sido alguma rajada de vento mais intensa que "abanou" o pluviómetro?! A confirmar-se, é muita chuva mesmo!


----------



## vegastar (2 Nov 2011 às 09:16)

Acalmou um pouco, sigo com 12,7mm.


----------



## Snifa (2 Nov 2011 às 09:31)

ecobcg disse:


> Não terá sido alguma rajada de vento mais intensa que "abanou" o pluviómetro?! A confirmar-se, é muita chuva mesmo!



É possivel sim, em dias de muito vento essa estação chega a rain rates de 2000 e tal milimetros por hora ..o que é um absurdo...por isso não sou nada apologista de se colocar pluviómetros em mastros...a não ser que estejam absolutamente fixos e imóveis, mesmo com o pior dos temporais...por isso tenho o meu no terraço completamente exposto á chuva de todos os quadrantes, mas preso (com o fundo aparafusado) a uma placa de cimento plana...assim não abana de certeza nem com um furacão....

sigo com *16 mm*


----------



## teotonio (2 Nov 2011 às 09:32)

Ola bom dia! !tempo por ca Tamel S. Pedro Fins -Barcelos muito chuvoso e ventoso.

http://www.wunderground.com/weathers...?ID=IPORTUGA74


Meu blog teotoniopinheiro.blogspot.com


vou tirar umas fotos a Castelo Neiva mais logo Posto.


----------



## PauloSR (2 Nov 2011 às 09:51)

Boas.

A chuva começou por volta das 8h.
De  momento tudo calmo, depois de dois picos de chuva fortíssima. 

Continuação


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Nov 2011 às 09:57)

Bom dia,

Por volta da 8h40 deu-se um autentico festival de chuva e vento forte, parecia mesmo o fim do mundo...entretanto cheguei agora a casa e não é que já levo *19,4mm*...promete este dia...


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Nov 2011 às 10:08)

Tive a analisar o satélite e certamente o pior será mesmo agora durante a manhã...chuva e vento forte quase sem cessar...
Depois parece-me que a partir do inicio da tarde a coisa vai acalmar um pouco, mesmo assim será um dia com acumulação superior a 50mm penso eu...
Já cá cantam *20,0mm*...sigo com *15,3ºC*...


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Nov 2011 às 10:17)

Bom dia

A chuva marca a sua presença mas de forma moderada. Para já levo uns tímidos *9,4 mm* de precipitação. Eu sei, é muito pouco...

Mas a cerca de 3 km de casa, deparei-me com água na estrada como ainda não tinha assistido naquele local. Uma autêntica enxurrada...o que prova que foi um fenómeno bastante localizado, talvez numa faixa de menos de 1 km de largura.

Os episódios de precipitação irão certamente variar muito não só em intensidade como no acumulado de zona para zona. De resto como previsto...


----------



## AnDré (2 Nov 2011 às 10:25)

> *Duas árvores caíram na VCI, uma atingiu uma viatura*
> 
> por LusaHoje
> 
> ...


Fonte: DN Portugal


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Nov 2011 às 10:30)

Continuei a acumular até aos *21,6mm* , mas julgo que a frente não durará mais de 30minutos até que depois, mais para meio da tarde o pós-frontal anime as coisas...esperemos que a trovoada faça a sua aparição...
Certo será que a temperatura irá baixar bem no final do dia...o habitual nestes casos..

Fui tudo muito rápido nesta manhã...


----------



## nimboestrato (2 Nov 2011 às 10:37)

Do 1º impacto estámos conversados. A chuva parou mas em P.Rubras, na hora e meia de chuva 17,2mm. Nada mau.
Agora vem a lotaria. Tanto nos pode calhar a sorte grande como a terminação.
Veremos.


----------



## xes (2 Nov 2011 às 10:46)

Boas, por aqui rendeu 11.9mm já não chove, vamos a ver o que se segue


----------



## João Soares (2 Nov 2011 às 12:55)

Acabou a 1ªparte com um acumulado de *14.8 mm*.

Céu pouco nublado e vento moderado de S.
*18.0ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## Snifa (2 Nov 2011 às 13:27)

Por aqui já não chove, sigo com *19.1 mm *acumulados..grande parte deles ocorridos num espaço de tempo curtíssimo, causando algumas inundações rápidas...

rajada máxima *79 Km/h *de SW às 09:13 h

pelo satélite o pós frontal aproxima-se


----------



## 1337 (2 Nov 2011 às 13:55)

Snifa disse:


> Por aqui já não chove, sigo com *19.1 mm *acumulados..grande parte deles ocorridos num espaço de tempo curtíssimo, causando algumas inundações rápidas...
> 
> rajada máxima *79 Km/h *de SW às 09:13 h
> 
> pelo satélite o pós frontal aproxima-se



Pelo satélite parece que não vem é nada demais. as celulas tão a morrer ao entrar em terra. a frente so me deixou uns miseros 10 mm. pensei que ia ser bem melhor que isto..


----------



## boneli (2 Nov 2011 às 14:41)

Penso que o pior deste frente já passou, no entanto ela vai nos afetar até Sexta-feira mais coisa menos coisa, por isso até lá é provável virem a acomular alguma precipitação.


----------



## Stinger (2 Nov 2011 às 16:03)

Pelo que deu pa ver nao foi grande coisa , mas ainda a pouco ouvi um trovao ...


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Nov 2011 às 16:19)

Enquanto dormi nem uma gota, se as previsões enganam, o satélite é como o algodão...e pelo que vejo o pós-frontal vai ser muito fraquinho...não só aqui no norte...

Actuais *16,9ºC*, *87% *de humidade relativa e *21,6mm* acumulados...


----------



## teotonio (2 Nov 2011 às 17:58)

Chuva por cá esta paradinha  Tamel S. Pedro Fins -Barcelos 

http://www.wunderground.com/weathers...?ID=IPORTUGA74


Meu blog      http://teotoniopinheiro.blogspot.com


por castelo neiva
http://youtu.be/ZJFAxcZFb2E?hd=1

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-KyGV10bUQ58/TrHSrbNureI/AAAAAAAAIh8/6m4NQQCV94Q/s640/DSC07377.jpg

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-JSHmSh7tMFY/TrHSnhngTAI/AAAAAAAAIh0/YZr2srz7694/s640/DSC07354.jpg


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Nov 2011 às 18:38)

Bom fim de dia

"Tudo calmo como a lesma..."
Ai que enganador o tempo.
Mas "acalmem-se os cavalos" que a chuva já aí vem.
No radar da meteogalicia a precipitação mostra que está quase a chegar.

Para já uns "míticos" 11,6 mm de precipitação. vaga quantidade para tamanha expectativa. O que vale é que a esperança anda aí e nos próximos dias renderá em precipitação a aposta que fazemos nela


----------



## Falkor (2 Nov 2011 às 18:50)

Boa noite

Estou agora na baixa do porto e começa a chover com descargas electricas a oeste (julgo eu)

Vento moderado temperatura  19 gráus


----------



## Snifa (2 Nov 2011 às 18:50)

Avisto relâmpagos a SW 

chove fraco de momento.

EDIT . já ronca ...


----------



## dj_teko (2 Nov 2011 às 18:55)

trovoada


----------



## João Soares (2 Nov 2011 às 18:59)

Trovoada! 

De momento não chove.


----------



## ruka (2 Nov 2011 às 19:04)

grande trovão mesmo por cima... que estrondo


----------



## rfilipeg (2 Nov 2011 às 19:04)

UI que bomba à um minuto atrás!!

Trovoada mais para o mar.

Quero uma célula no Porto ou em Gondomar sff!!

Tão a passar muito ao lado


----------



## rfilipeg (2 Nov 2011 às 19:07)

Malta este pós-frontal qual a situação?

Vendo as imagens de satélite não parece nada de especial.


----------



## dj_teko (2 Nov 2011 às 19:09)

pra ja estes minutos ronca bem, trovoada entre nuvens me parece


----------



## João Soares (2 Nov 2011 às 19:11)

Clarões de 5 em 5 segundos, mas não roncam.
Começou a chover.


----------



## rfilipeg (2 Nov 2011 às 19:13)

Está tudo a passar ao lado que raiva


----------



## dj_teko (2 Nov 2011 às 19:13)

Mas que grande estrondo para norte la pos lados de viana meu deus


----------



## Lightning (2 Nov 2011 às 19:15)

dj_teko disse:


> Mas que grande estrondo para norte la pos lados de viana meu deus



Não querem partilhar e mandar um bocado disso para aqui?


----------



## Veterano (2 Nov 2011 às 19:17)

Meia dúzia de trovões a norte do Porto!


----------



## boneli (2 Nov 2011 às 19:18)

Por volta das 4 da tarde caiu um grande aguaceiro...á coisa de 20 minutos voltou a chover acompanhado de trovoada.


----------



## rfilipeg (2 Nov 2011 às 19:21)

E aqui no Porto só clarões e velas a passar ao lado, que injustiça.


----------



## lucitown (2 Nov 2011 às 19:24)

Aqui na Maia, que festival! Cada estouro!


----------



## dj_teko (2 Nov 2011 às 19:28)

ja me mandou o contador da luz abaixo


----------



## João Soares (2 Nov 2011 às 19:29)

Agora tenho trovoada a SE!
E já acumulei +1.1 mm, seguindo com *15.9 mm* hoje.

*16.9ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## PauloJota (2 Nov 2011 às 19:29)

Começou a trovoada!


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Nov 2011 às 19:37)

*Segundo as imagens do radar do Instituto de Meteorologia, está umas manchas amarelas e vermelhas para os lados da póvoa de varzim, isto diz alguma coisa a voçês???*


Neste momento Chuva Forte, relampâgos e alguns roncos de trovoada de vez em quando.


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Nov 2011 às 19:42)

Cá esta a imagem retirada do Radar do IM.


----------



## ruka (2 Nov 2011 às 19:51)

Miguel96 disse:


> Cá esta a imagem retirada do Radar do IM.
> 
> são aguaceiros e trovoadas fortes


----------



## Snifa (2 Nov 2011 às 19:52)

Por aqui uma descarga bem forte há momentos: 

cá fica o vídeo do instante:

[ame="http://youtu.be/zZkBg-tvp78"]http://youtu.be/zZkBg-tvp78[/ame]


ahhh....mas  que belo som....


*21 mm *acumulados


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Nov 2011 às 19:53)

Chuva a aumentar cada vez mais de intensidade, com alguns relampagos ( 23 mm acumulados até agora).

Pressão atmosférica - 991,4 hPa
Temperatura - 15ºC


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Nov 2011 às 20:01)

Começou a trovojar novamente, isto vai ser tempo severo toda a noite, temos é de ter atenção aos avisos do IM principalmente o radar.


----------



## rfilipeg (2 Nov 2011 às 20:05)

Atenção Porto porque, pelo movimento das nuvens está se a aproximar uma célula com alguma actividade eléctrica. Será desta?

Relâmpagos enormes ainda no mar.


----------



## jpmartins (2 Nov 2011 às 20:23)

Boa noite

Trovoada a norte, talvez Aveiro esteja a ser contemplado, descarrega bem


----------



## Teles (2 Nov 2011 às 20:39)




----------



## Geiras (2 Nov 2011 às 20:59)

Miguel96 disse:


> Cá esta a imagem retirada do Radar do IM.



Isso é o núcleo das células... é onde normalmente chove com maior intensidade


----------



## xes (2 Nov 2011 às 21:11)

Aqui chove que é uma coisa louca, até ja esta a cair granizo

Já vou com 36mm


----------



## Marcos André (2 Nov 2011 às 21:12)

boa noite
e esta está bem iluminada por certos sítios!
eu ja fiz o meu registo e vou partilha-lo com vocês quando for possivel.
neste momento ja levo 14mm
temp de 17ºC
988hPa
e o vento moderado
 ja se vêm mais relâmpagos a norte!


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Nov 2011 às 21:25)

Chove torrencialmente, com trovoada forte, incrível.
A célula de cor amarela está a passar por cima de mim.


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Nov 2011 às 21:26)

Está a ficar o tempo muito severo por Espinho.
Acho que vai haver um tornado, vento fortíssimo.


----------



## João Soares (2 Nov 2011 às 21:27)

Novamente, trovoada a SE! Mas será que nenhuma passa por aqui?? Tem que ser tudo ao lado.


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Nov 2011 às 21:29)

João Soares disse:


> Novamente, trovoada a SE! Mas será que nenhuma passa por aqui?? Tem que ser tudo ao lado.



João Soares, aqui em Espinho está a passar e bem a célula, só troveja, muitos relampagos, vento por vezes forte e chove por vezes forte e depois acalma e vem a trovoada novamente.


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Nov 2011 às 21:31)

Granizo neste momento. Parece que estamos num meio de uma tempestade, mais parece uma tromba de água, um tornado, sem palavras para descrever o que está a acontecer neste momento.


Autentico temporal muito,muito severo.

Estou a temer o pior.


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Nov 2011 às 21:34)

Segundo o Wunderground está a passar uma tempestade Tropical Cyclone Keila (Arabian Sea).

Alguem pode confirmar isto?


----------



## PauloSR (2 Nov 2011 às 21:34)

Miguel96 disse:


> Granizo neste momento. Parece que estamos num meio de uma tempestade, mais parece uma tromba de água, um tornado, sem palavras para descrever o que está a acontecer neste momento.
> 
> 
> Autentico temporal muito,muito severo.
> ...



Cuidado com o que se diz caro colega. E ve bem o que é uma tromba de água porque não é certamente o que estás a querer relatar...


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Nov 2011 às 21:38)

ThaZouk disse:


> Cuidado com o que se diz caro colega. E ve bem o que é uma tromba de água porque não é certamente o que estás a querer relatar...



Eu sei que não é uma tromba de água, mas tenho de relatar o que se está a passar aqui em Espinho.
Bem posso então dizer chuva torrencial forte.


----------



## PauloSR (2 Nov 2011 às 21:42)

Miguel96 disse:


> Eu sei que não é uma tromba de água, mas tenho de relatar o que se está a passar aqui em Espinho.
> Bem posso então dizer chuva torrencial forte.



Podes faze-lo com termos adquados... E apenas uma outra correcção, se é torrencial ja se subentende que é forte 

----------------------------------


Pela Povoa de Lanhoso, de momento não chove... Sigo com os olhos postos no radar e no satélite


----------



## Rain (2 Nov 2011 às 21:42)

Por aqui, entre as 19.30 / 20.00h foi um autêntico diluvio, acompanhado por uma forte trovoada.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## João Soares (2 Nov 2011 às 21:48)

Mais uma célula que é só fogo de vista! Já deu para ver alguns clarões. Mas ainda foram bastante longes.

*16.7ºC* e *98%* HR


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Nov 2011 às 21:50)

Alcamou bastante o tempo, esta tempestade já passou, bem, acumulou *49 mm*, nunca tinha visto o semelhante.

Neste momento:
Chuva fraca, 14,0ºC e 992.1 hPa de pressão atmosférica.


Tudo muito mais tranquilo.


----------



## rsrocha (2 Nov 2011 às 21:57)

Miguel96,

Não foi assim nada de mais. Foi de facto um período de chuva mais forte mas já vi pior.

Pela imagem de radar, aguardo o começo de mais uma "chuveirada" forte entre as 22.30h e 23h.

O mar é que não está para brincadeiras.


----------



## Snifa (2 Nov 2011 às 22:24)

Boas, 

bastante raios a Oeste 

cá fica um de há pouco,em câmera lenta :

[ame="http://youtu.be/0VGj1qAhDYE"]http://youtu.be/0VGj1qAhDYE[/ame]


*Dados Actuais
*
temp: 15.0ºc ( mínima *12.6 ºc* ) ( máxima *16.7 ºc* )

Vento SW: 30 Km/h

Pressão: 997.8 hpa

Humidade: 89%

Precipitação: *21 mm*


----------



## Rain (2 Nov 2011 às 22:29)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> bastante raios a Oeste
> 
> ...


----------



## xes (2 Nov 2011 às 22:30)

O miguel muito sonha com os tornados, as vezes tens de ter cuidado com o que dizes, chuva forte não é um tornado, aqui choveu bastante mesmo caiu granizo, trovejou, mas dai até ser um tornado.


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (2 Nov 2011 às 22:32)

Aqui chove por periodos ainda á pouco chuveu torrencialmente uns 10 minutos e consegui ver clarões ao longe . Agora tudo calmo por enquanto 
A festa ainda nem começou


----------



## rsrocha (2 Nov 2011 às 22:38)

Sim, está a formar-se mais uma "célulazita" mas pelas minhas observações deve estar prestes a passar na zona de estarreja/ovar. Estão a ser muito localizadas.


----------



## Snifa (2 Nov 2011 às 23:25)

http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...Matosinhos&Option=Interior&content_id=2097327


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Nov 2011 às 23:42)

Ora boa noite

Vivam as células carregadas de emoções
Chuva, vento, trovoada e até algum granizo. *`spetacular!*

Por volta das 22h o vento e a chuva foram fortes e o acumulado de precipitação subiu em flecha - *37,9 mm*. Algum granizo e trovoada (mas esta ao longe).

Dava gosto apreciar a chuva no telhado e o uivo do vento. Noites destas é que nos impingem recordações...

Dados atuais e extremos de hoje:






Como sempre, e olhando às estações amadoras no Wunderground, encontramos valores _absurdamente absurdos_... Ora vejam:







*Snifa, isso parece-me mais um tornado (F1?) nessa freguesia de Lavra em Matosinhos; aqui há uns anos houve ali um na zona da praia da memória (embora aparentemente fosse mais forte do que este)*


----------



## rsrocha (2 Nov 2011 às 23:43)

Começou agora a chuva... moderada. Previsão com meia hora de margem de erro! 

As rajadas de vento estão mais fortes.

A trovoada ouve-se com força longe a oeste...


----------



## rfilipeg (3 Nov 2011 às 00:01)

Chove moderado e algum vento.

Trovoada nem vê-la!


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Nov 2011 às 00:03)

Termino o dia com *40,0 mm* de precipitação acumulada.
E recomeça a chover com intensidade.
Veremos como será a noite...

Bons sonhos e boas emoções com a meteorologia


----------



## João Soares (3 Nov 2011 às 00:34)

Extremos do dia 02.Novembro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: *18.8ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *14.1ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *16.8ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *94%*

Precipitação Acumulada: *16.9 mm*

Rajada Máxima: *59.2 kmh*

--

De momento, chove e vêm-se alguns clarões a SE.
*15.5ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## Rain (3 Nov 2011 às 01:04)

Braga sem chuva, vento ou trovoada...
Aparentemente a acção está a passar ao lado ou a dissipar-se antes de chegar aqui


----------



## Stinger (3 Nov 2011 às 01:06)

Vi muitos claroes para SW lá para os lados de arouca e afins ...

Por aqui reina a calmia


----------



## Gerofil (3 Nov 2011 às 01:14)

Previsão para 5ª feira, 3 de novembro de 2011

*Regiões Norte e Centro:* Céu geralmente muito nublado. Aguaceiros, por vezes fortes e acompanhados de trovoada em especial até ao final da manhã e no litoral a norte do cabo Mondego.

IM

Os distritos do Porto e Aveiro são os que estão agora a ser mais afectados pela corrência de trovoadas, que podem ser frequentes e concentradas:

ImapWeather

*Atenção: perigo de cheias rápidas e repentinas em locais de leito inundável. Não conduza sem ser em caso de necessidade; não cruze linhas de água.*


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Nov 2011 às 02:30)

Boa noite,

Aqui pelo Grande Porto fez-se sentir bem a presença de alguma trovoada no início da noite, talvez isso explique alguma escassez em termos de precipitação...é uma hipótese...apenas *28,6mm* acumulados no dia de ontem...

Sigo com *15,1ºC* e *86%* de humidade relativa...

Parece-me novamente a festa a chegar...já se ilumina o céu...


----------



## Stinger (3 Nov 2011 às 04:59)

Trovoada neste momento aqui perto de gondomar , ela anda por aqui perto , vejo claroes no meu quarto e ouço os trovoes ainda um pouco distantes


----------



## 1337 (3 Nov 2011 às 05:06)

Stinger disse:


> Trovoada neste momento aqui perto de gondomar , ela anda por aqui perto , vejo claroes no meu quarto e ouço os trovoes ainda um pouco distantes



Por aqui tão bem perto já e constantes. na janela a vista é espetacular mesmo


----------



## Veterano (3 Nov 2011 às 08:59)

Bom dia. Tudo calmo para já, céu com muitas nuvens, vento fraco e 14,2º.


----------



## ecobcg (3 Nov 2011 às 09:13)

> *Vento forte deixou rasto de destruição em Matosinhos*
> 
> Um pequeno tornado deixou um rasto de destruição em Matosinhos na noite passada. O vento forte levantou telhas e arrancou árvores. Os proprietários das habitações danificadas dizem que tudo aconteceu de uma forma muito rápida, e agora fazem contas aos prejuízos.



Video

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/article950521.ece


----------



## rsrocha (3 Nov 2011 às 09:39)

Estou neste momento a viajar de comboio para coimbra e olhando para este na zona de sever do vouga encontra-se uma massa densa de nuvens muito baixa. Por ali deve haver festa valente.

Olhando para oeste o céu está menos carregado com algumas abertas a medida que me desloco para sul. 

Chuva imperceptivel e não se avistam relâmpagos durante a deslocação.


----------



## xes (3 Nov 2011 às 10:01)

Bom dia

Aqui de noite choveu bastante, com vento forte, trovoada e granizo a mistura, hoje esqueci-me de ligar a minha estação mas logo já vejo os dados dela.


----------



## boneli (3 Nov 2011 às 10:43)

Bom dia. Continuam a cair fortes aguaceiros. Pensava que o pós-frontal ia ser mais fraco.


----------



## João Soares (3 Nov 2011 às 11:27)

Bom Dia! 

Temperatura Mínima: 13.7ºC

Durante a noite, acumulei *2.0 mm*.
Agora, céu muito nublado e vento moderado de S.
Veremos se serei contemplado com mais células.
*16.0ºC* e *91%* HR


----------



## João Soares (3 Nov 2011 às 12:12)

Há bocado caiu um aguaceiro moderado que fez com que o acumulado aumentasse para *3.3 mm*.
A temperatura desceu até aos 14.3ºC, mas actualmente, está em subida *15.6ºC*

Próxima célula, please.


----------



## João Soares (3 Nov 2011 às 12:18)

Aguaceiro forte! 
Caíram algumas pedrinhas de granizo misturadas com a chuva.

*14.2ºC*


----------



## Lightning (3 Nov 2011 às 12:19)

ecobcg disse:


> Video
> 
> http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/article950521.ece



Desculpem o OFF-Topic, mas estou muito espantado PELA POSITIVA com os media... Finalmente começam a fazer progressos (certamente graças às informações CORRECTAS que encontram neste fórum ). FINALMENTE "calaram-se" com a história dos "mini-tornados"!


----------



## JoãoPT (3 Nov 2011 às 12:26)

Lightning disse:


> Desculpem o OFF-Topic, mas estou muito espantado PELA POSITIVA com os media... Finalmente começam a fazer progressos (certamente graças às informações CORRECTAS que encontram neste fórum ). FINALMENTE "calaram-se" com a história dos "mini-tornados"!



Mas infelizmente, na Sic, como em muitas outras estações televisivas, continua-se a falar dos "mini-tornados", o que é triste..

Se vires o vídeo, verás que não disseram Tornado, mas sim mini-tornado, só no artigo da Sapo está Tornado.

Peço desculpa pelo OFF Topic.


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Nov 2011 às 12:30)

Bom dia,

O céu volta a encher-se de nuvens bem carregadas, por aqui via chovendo moderado agora, mas tenho informação que na baixa do Porto chove copiosamente...
Sigo com a mínima diária de *13,3ºC* e *84%* de humidade relativa, será batido certamente...
Acumulados *4,0mm* desde as 0h...


----------



## João Soares (3 Nov 2011 às 12:30)

João Soares disse:


> Aguaceiro forte!
> Caíram algumas pedrinhas de granizo misturadas com a chuva.
> 
> *14.2ºC*



Este aguaceiro deixou 7.4 mm. Sigo com *10.7 mm*.
Mínima de hoje e actual temperatura: 13.5ºC

Continua a chover mas fraco.


----------



## xes (3 Nov 2011 às 12:39)

Boas

Agora sim já posso dar valores

Temp: 12.2º
Chuva: 15.5mm


----------



## vegastar (3 Nov 2011 às 13:07)

Pela Trofa sigo já com 19,8mm acumulados e 12,4ºC.


----------



## Snifa (3 Nov 2011 às 13:07)

Boas, 

grande carga de água por aqui nos últimos minutos, sigo com *16 mm *acumulados.

destaque para a descida de temperatura : *11.9 ºc* actuais ( mínima do dia)


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Nov 2011 às 13:07)

Lá vamos aos poucos e poucos acumulando, para já com *5,8mm*...parou a chuva por agora, mas durante a tarde e noite continuaremos a receber células bem frescas...
Mínima já batida, para já *13,1ºC*...


----------



## Lightning (3 Nov 2011 às 13:12)

JoãoPT disse:


> Mas infelizmente, na Sic, como em muitas outras estações televisivas, continua-se a falar dos "mini-tornados", o que é triste..
> 
> Se vires o vídeo, verás que não disseram Tornado, mas sim mini-tornado, só no artigo da Sapo está Tornado.
> 
> Peço desculpa pelo OFF Topic.



Pois eu só reparei no artigo da Sapo.

Sendo assim, retiro o que disse. Continuam a precisar de aulas de meteorologia, os media...


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Nov 2011 às 14:52)

As células mais "produtivas" têm passado mais a sul daqui...outras bem mais a NW, lá para os lados de Viana do Castelo...deixo abaixo uma foto virada para NW em direcção ao Aeroporto...


----------



## camrov8 (3 Nov 2011 às 15:21)

os mini tornados pegaram moda e ainda hoje nos telejornais vem a historia dos mini tornados, quando pode ser mil e uma coisas


----------



## Stinger (3 Nov 2011 às 15:47)

Se reparar mos no radar das descargas electricas vimos o porto com escudo xD


----------



## João Soares (3 Nov 2011 às 15:49)

Trovoada! 

*14.4ºC* e *98%* HR


----------



## xes (3 Nov 2011 às 15:58)

Esta a chover muito forte aqui em grijó.


----------



## João Soares (3 Nov 2011 às 16:04)

Continua a chover, mas embora fraco. O acumulado sobe para *13.8 mm*.


----------



## João Soares (3 Nov 2011 às 17:11)

Outro forte aguaceiro abateu-se em Canidelo! 
*13.7ºC*
Acumulou +3.3 mm, com rain rate máximo de 85.9 mm/h.
Acumulação total: *17.1 mm*


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Nov 2011 às 21:04)

Eu ontem não vos disse que havia condições para a formação de um tornado e é que houve mesmo. É só para dizer que as células de cor amarela e vermelho no radar, podem levar á formação de um tornado no caso de ontem em Matosinhos ou também á ocorrência de chuva forte,trovoada, granizo e vento forte,etc. Eu disse para ter atenção a essas células, disseram a mim que era só apenas actividade eléctrica.

Mais vale prevenir e dizer que vai haver possibilidade de formação de um tornado, pois pode ou não acontecer, do que gerar um tornado sem alertar ninguem e apanhar de supresa algo que não estavamos á espera.


----------



## PauloSR (3 Nov 2011 às 21:31)

Miguel96 disse:


> Eu ontem não vos disse que havia condições para a formação de um tornado e é que houve mesmo. É só para dizer que as células de cor amarela e vermelho no radar, podem levar á formação de um tornado no caso de ontem em Matosinhos ou também á ocorrência de chuva forte,trovoada, granizo e vento forte,etc. Eu disse para ter atenção a essas células, disseram a mim que era só apenas actividade eléctrica.
> 
> Mais vale prevenir e dizer que vai haver possibilidade de formação de um tornado, pois pode ou não acontecer, do que gerar um tornado sem alertar ninguem e apanhar de supresa algo que não estavamos á espera.



Disseste sim, mas de Aveiro para Matosinhos, a distância que vai...  Precaução é uma coisa, alarmismo é outra...

----------------------------------

Pela Povoa de Lanhoso já choveu e já trovoou (trovejou para os sulistas  ).
Ás 20h20 chovia torrencialmente. Dificílimo circular na EN103 entre Braga e a P. Lanhoso.


----------



## João Soares (3 Nov 2011 às 21:36)

Trovoada! =D

*13.2ºC*


----------



## I_Pereira (3 Nov 2011 às 21:42)

Algumas fotos desta madrugada e manhã (o que já tive tempo para editar  )

Forte da Barra (00:55)






Aveiro, UA, uns mammatus bem granditos (11:30)















Também estive pela Praia da Barra, o mar tem dado uma coça valente no areal desta zona  Quando der também ponho algumas fotos de lá.


----------



## Snifa (3 Nov 2011 às 21:45)

Grandes raios a Oeste e SW , os trovões já se ouvem e bem...

Vem para aí uma carga de água monumental! 

*20.3 mm* acumulados


----------



## João Soares (3 Nov 2011 às 21:48)

Snifa disse:


> Grandes raios a Oeste e SW , os trovões já se ouvem e bem...



Começa a chover moderadamente e troveja.

*12.8ºC*


----------



## Snifa (3 Nov 2011 às 21:54)

João Soares disse:


> Começa a chover moderadamente e troveja.
> 
> *12.8ºC*



Neste momento chove grosso e muito forte! acompanhado de trovoada


----------



## dj_teko (3 Nov 2011 às 21:56)

por aqui chove bdm e trovoada


----------



## João Soares (3 Nov 2011 às 21:56)

Snifa disse:


> Neste momento chove grosso e muito forte! acompanhado de trovoada



Ainda não terminou e já levo mais 5.3 mm deste aguaceiro.
Sigo com 22.5 mm acumulados.


----------



## Snifa (3 Nov 2011 às 21:59)

Grande vendaval que para aqui vai...  

destaque também para a temperatura baixa : *10.9 ºc*  actuais


----------



## Litos (3 Nov 2011 às 22:01)

Snifa disse:


> Grande vendaval que para aqui vai...
> 
> destaque também para a temperatura baixa : *10.9 ºc*  actuais






Aqui por Vila do Conde só ouço a trovoada ao longe... Vai passar ao lado, quase de certeza...:S


----------



## Gerofil (3 Nov 2011 às 22:03)

Rainfall Radar Spain


----------



## João Soares (3 Nov 2011 às 22:05)

Snifa disse:


> Grande vendaval que para aqui vai...
> 
> destaque também para a temperatura baixa : *10.9 ºc*  actuais



Por aqui, a temperatura também começa a descer. Sigo com *11.5ºC*.
A chuva ainda não parou, no intento chove com menos intensidade do que há bocado.


----------



## rfilipeg (3 Nov 2011 às 22:06)

Chove chove e chove. Só chove. Trovoada é de longe a quilómetros de distância!!!

Nem uma célula em cima de Gondomar neste evento. Nem uma.


----------



## Snifa (3 Nov 2011 às 22:07)

Chove como se não houvesse amanhã... 

A temperatura desce...*10.2 ºc* actuais ( mínima do dia )


*27.3 mm* acumulados, que grande chuvada!


----------



## João Soares (3 Nov 2011 às 22:11)

Snifa disse:


> Chove como se não houvesse amanhã...
> 
> A temperatura desce...*10.2 ºc* actuais ( mínima do dia )
> 
> ...



Por Canidelo, já abrandou. Chove muito fraco.
*11.6ºC*


----------



## vegastar (3 Nov 2011 às 22:11)

Por aqui tb chove torrencialmente, 11mm desde que começou o aguaceiro. O dia já vai com 36,6mm. 11.0ºC, está frio.


----------



## rfilipeg (3 Nov 2011 às 22:13)

Já chove fraco. Relâmpagos nem vê-los agora. Vento fraco.


----------



## João Soares (3 Nov 2011 às 22:15)

Acumulado até ao momento: *24.6 mm*

Parece que vem aí mais molho.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Nov 2011 às 22:15)

Pelo radar observa-se que esta célula se desloca para nordeste (Maia, S.Tirso, Guimarães).


----------



## xes (3 Nov 2011 às 22:51)

Boa noite

10.6º e 23.6mm e recomeçou agora a chover.


----------



## João Soares (3 Nov 2011 às 22:58)

Vai chovendo fraco.
*11.9ºC* e *25.6 mm*


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Nov 2011 às 23:14)

Boa noite

Mais um aguaceiro e mais um incremento na precipitação. Levo um acumulado de *38,1 mm*.
Paulatinamente vamos recebendo aguaceiros mais ou menos fortes mas constantes.
A expectativa perdura até amanhã...veremos o que ainda teremos neste madrugada, sabendo de antemão que teremos uns dias de calmaria pela frente, de sábado em diante. Também saberá bem um tempo mais seco, para que tenhamos o prazer de receber de braços abertos novos episódios do, ainda longo, outono-inverno que teremos pela frente.

Atuais condições:

*
10,2ºC de temperatura
8,8ºC de ponto de condensação
91% de Hr
996,2 hPa de pressão atmosférica
vento fraco de SSE (5,4 km\h de rajada e 5,0 km\h de média)
*


----------



## 1337 (3 Nov 2011 às 23:44)

Acabei o dia com 28 mm. Neste momento chove moderado com alguma trovoada


----------



## Snifa (3 Nov 2011 às 23:49)

Boas , 

*dados actuais
*
tempª 10.1 ºc ( mínima *9.7 ºc *) ( máxima *14.2 ºc* )

Vento SE: 18 Km/h

Pressão: 995.9 hpa

Humidade: 97%

Precipitação acumulada: *31.3 mm*

De momento vão caindo umas pingas..


----------



## martinus (3 Nov 2011 às 23:49)

A noite passada acho que a cidade toda acordou por volta das cinco da matina com forte trovoada, que ainda deve ter durado um bom bocado, e fortes bátegas de chuva. Acho que acordei mais de uma vez durante a noite.

Agora está a chover sem parar, entre moderado e forte, aí há umas três horas. No início deste descarreganço de hoje, ainda trovoou um bocadito ao longe.

Temperatura nos 10,1 C (Underground, Quinta da Capela/Braga Sul).


----------



## Stinger (4 Nov 2011 às 00:25)

Por acaso aqui na zona de gondomar apenas chuva e mesmo na zona do estadio do dragao nada mais que chuva , via se ao longe actividade electrica , e alguns roncos 

Mas estas zonas tiveram escudo contra trovoada


----------



## João Soares (4 Nov 2011 às 00:34)

Extremos do dia 03.Outubro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: *16.7ºC* [02h27]
Temperatura Mínima: *11.3ºC* [22h03]

Temperatura Média Composta: *14.5ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *97%*

Precipitação Acumulada: *25.6 mm*

Rajada Máxima: *46.3 kmh*

---

Por agora, o céu limpo um pouco. Veremos se ainda serei contemplado durante esta noite.

*11.8ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Nov 2011 às 00:48)

Boa noite meus caros,

Aqui passou quase tudo ao lado hoje, salvaram-se estas últimas células da noite que fizeram aumentar a acumulações e deram algum "espectáculo" nos céus...
Acumulados *17,1mm* ontem...
Sigo com *11,3ºC* e *86%* de humidade relativa...Veremos como será a madrugada...


----------



## GabKoost (4 Nov 2011 às 00:55)

O dia que passou foi prodigioso em termos de precipitação!

A estação da escola secundária das Caldas das Taipas parou de registar às 4 da tarde com 34mm acumulados perdendo assim a larga maioria da precipitação do dia.

A estação da Quinta da Capela, equidistante desde a minha residência à das Caldas das Taipas acumulou 100mm.

E chove forte - moderado sem parar há várias horas.

Grande dia!


----------



## ELJICUATRO (4 Nov 2011 às 01:07)

GabKoost disse:


> O dia que passou foi prodigioso em termos de precipitação!
> 
> A estação da escola secundária das Caldas das Taipas parou de registar às 4 da tarde com 34mm acumulados perdendo assim a larga maioria da precipitação do dia.
> 
> ...



Boa noite GabKoost,

Sem dúvida, ninguém estava a contar com acumulados dessa ordem, muito acima do expectável neste Pós-Frontal...

Cordiais Cumprimentos.


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Nov 2011 às 01:20)

A minha aposta para a próxima animação nesta madrugada vai para esta célula que vai certamente crescer...


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Nov 2011 às 01:46)

Trovoada a NW, ouve-se bem os tambores...


----------



## João Soares (4 Nov 2011 às 01:55)

MarioCabral disse:


> Trovoada a NW, ouve-se bem os tambores...



Também os ouço. 

*11.5ºC*


----------



## nimboestrato (4 Nov 2011 às 01:58)

MarioCabral disse:


> A minha aposta para a próxima animação nesta madrugada vai para esta célula que vai certamente crescer...




Nada disso ; essa célula dissipar-se-á muito antes de chegar cá.
Outras  se formarão. Talvez até mais ameaçadoras. 
É muito instável este pós-frontal.
Já vi  tudo que era cumulonimbo  ao ocaso a dissipar-se,   para depois às 7 e pico, oito e coisa nove e tal, ser bafejado desta forma.
Nestas condições , todo o mundo é composto de mudança.
O que virá pode ser sempre a sorte grande, mas 
a maior parte das vezes é a terminação.
Tudo acabará já  amanhã…


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Nov 2011 às 02:09)

João Soares disse:


> Também os ouço.
> 
> *11.5ºC*



Daqui a nada vou tentar postar um video/fotos da animação que está aqui a passar ao lado...vai arrefecendo com *11,0ºC*..


----------



## Stinger (4 Nov 2011 às 02:16)

MarioCabral disse:


> Daqui a nada vou tentar postar um video/fotos da animação que está aqui a passar ao lado...vai arrefecendo com *11,0ºC*..



Para onde se esta a dirigir ??

abcs


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Nov 2011 às 02:25)

Vai percorrendo a costa a O/NW...não me parece capaz de entrar terra a dentro...


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Nov 2011 às 02:27)

Segundo o satélite vai aí uma celula que vai entrar mesmo em cima do Porto... Vem aí uma bela duma chuvada e talvez animação eléctrica mais perto...


----------



## João Soares (4 Nov 2011 às 02:32)

Grande Trovão! 

E desata a chover.


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Nov 2011 às 02:35)

João Soares disse:


> Grande Trovão!
> 
> E desata a chover.



Mesmo cenário aqui..embora a chuva não seja muita...


----------



## João Soares (4 Nov 2011 às 02:40)

MarioCabral disse:


> Mesmo cenário aqui..embora a chuva não seja muita...



O facto de ter dito desatar acho que foi exagerado da minha parte. Era mesmo só para frisar que estava a chover. Mas sim é chuva fraca.


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Nov 2011 às 02:45)

João Soares disse:


> O facto de ter dito desatar acho que foi exagerado da minha parte. Era mesmo só para frisar que estava a chover. Mas sim é chuva fraca.



Enquanto não descarrega tudo lá de cima pode querer significar que lá em cima se está a acumular a actividade Apenas ainda *0,8mm* desde as 0h...
A temperatura mantém a rondar os 11ºC desde as 0h...


----------



## ruka (4 Nov 2011 às 02:51)

parece haver formação de células a oeste do Porto... pelo radar da meteogalicia


----------



## João Soares (4 Nov 2011 às 02:52)

MarioCabral disse:


> Enquanto não descarrega tudo lá de cima pode querer significar que lá em cima se está a acumular a actividade Apenas ainda *0,8mm* desde as 0h...
> A temperatura mantém a rondar os 11ºC desde as 0h...



Como esta, estão para vir mais. 
Ainda não acumulei nada...
Sigo com *11.5ºC*


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Nov 2011 às 02:57)

João Soares disse:


> Como esta, estão para vir mais.
> Ainda não acumulei nada...
> Sigo com *11.5ºC*



Eu acho que vou esperar mais algum tempo, mais uma ou duas horas para ver no que dá..já que amanhã finda este pós-frontal...
Parecem estar a crescer a SW do Grande Porto...


----------



## GabKoost (4 Nov 2011 às 04:43)

As células que prometiam há umas horas estão a CUMPRIR em cheio!

Desde as 2h30 que não para de chover e, na última hora, foi chuva forte sem parar.

Por cá, estamos a chegar aos 20mm ainda a madrugada tem muito para dar!

Que evento profícuo esse!


----------



## Stinger (4 Nov 2011 às 04:50)

GabKoost disse:


> As células que prometiam há umas horas estão a CUMPRIR em cheio!
> 
> Desde as 2h30 que não para de chover e, na última hora, foi chuva forte sem parar.
> 
> ...



Pois realmente esta tudo a ir para ai , porque para o porto nada mesmo , ouve se ao longe trovoes


----------



## GabKoost (4 Nov 2011 às 04:57)

Stinger disse:


> Pois realmente esta tudo a ir para ai , porque para o porto nada mesmo , ouve se ao longe trovoes



Em determinadas circunstâncias, penso que a precipitação precisa da ajuda do relevo para que aconteça.

É nessas ocasiões que o "anfiteatro voltado para o mar" Minhoto ganha vantagem sobre outras regiões vizinhas.

Acerca das trovoadas, nada por aqui.. Devem vir do mar.


----------



## vegastar (4 Nov 2011 às 08:04)

Aqui na Trofa ontem acumulei 43,6mm. Hoje já sigo com 15,8mm e 9,9 ºC.


----------



## Veterano (4 Nov 2011 às 08:57)

Bom dia. Pelo Porto choveu bem nas últimas horas, agora está a clarear. E uns baixos 10,2º.


----------



## João Soares (4 Nov 2011 às 11:52)

Bom Dia! 

Temperatura Mínima: 10.9ºC

Durante a noite acumulei *8.4 mm*

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de SE.
*14.8ºC* e *81%* HR


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Nov 2011 às 15:07)

João Soares disse:


> Bom Dia!
> 
> Temperatura Mínima: 10.9ºC
> 
> ...



Depois da minha desistência às 4h é que se abriu o "chuveiro" e começou um bom banho...naquelas 4h até de manhã acumulei *17,9mm*...


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Nov 2011 às 17:35)

Estou em São Mamede de Infesta neste momento,alguma nebulosidade a entrar de Oeste que faz perigar ainda este fim de tarde, talvez alguma chuva mais  ainda caía hoje...a tarde foi de algumas abertas até...
Sigo com *12,7ºC* e *78%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## João Soares (4 Nov 2011 às 17:52)

MarioCabral disse:


> Estou em São Mamede de Infesta neste momento,alguma nebulosidade a entrar de Oeste que faz perigar ainda este fim de tarde, talvez alguma chuva mais  ainda caía hoje...a tarde foi de algumas abertas até...
> Sigo com *12,7ºC* e *78%* de humidade relativa...



Por Canidelo, também está a entrar alguma nebulosidade. Além do mais começou agora a pingar. 

Temperatura Máxima: 15.7ºC

Sigo com vento nulo e *14.2ºC*


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Nov 2011 às 18:01)

João Soares disse:


> Por Canidelo, também está a entrar alguma nebulosidade. Além do mais começou agora a pingar.
> 
> Temperatura Máxima: 15.7ºC
> 
> Sigo com vento nulo e *14.2ºC*



Já chove por estas bandas também, mas nada de especial...


----------



## João Soares (4 Nov 2011 às 18:09)

MarioCabral disse:


> Já chove por estas bandas também, mas nada de especial...



Por aqui, idêntico. Nada de especial.
*14.0ºC* e *90%* HR


----------



## Snifa (4 Nov 2011 às 20:15)

Boas noites, 

dia com alguns aguaceiros em especial durante a manhã, e alguma trovoada durante a madrugada... 

*Neste momento
*
temp: 11.0 ºc ( mínima *8.9 ºc* ) ( máxima *14.2 ºc* )

Vento NW: 3 Km/h

Pressão: 1004.1 hpa ( a subir )

Humidade: 94%

Precipitação: *8.6 mm*


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Nov 2011 às 20:39)

Aqui, em São Mamede de Infesta, sigo com *10,1ºC* e *87%* de humidade relativa...
O aguaceiro de hoje à tarde acabou por ser só fogo de vista...


----------



## filipe cunha (4 Nov 2011 às 22:18)

Por cá já andou a minima a 8,3,  mas agora com o vento Norte vai começar a  baixar


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Nov 2011 às 22:45)

Agora em casa, depois de uma pequeno aguaceiro que elevou a contagem do acumulado para os *18,6mm*...
Sigo com *11,2ºC* e *86%* de humidade relativa...
Hoje arrisco na noite mais fria deste Outono...que mal começou digamos...


----------



## João Soares (5 Nov 2011 às 00:26)

Extremos do dia 04.Outubro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: *15.7ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *10.9ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *12.8ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *95%*

Precipitação Acumulado: *8.4 mm*

----

Os aguaceiros fracos que caíram há minutos atrás não contabilizaram nada.

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de NO.
*12.2ºC* e *98%* HR.
Pressão: 1008 hPa.


----------



## MarioCabral (5 Nov 2011 às 00:54)

Esperava que entrasse mais frio...embora a elevada humidade crie uma sensação desagradável...*10,8ºC* e *86%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## jpmartins (5 Nov 2011 às 01:01)

Boa noite

Deixo algumas imagens do que o mar na praia da Vagueira fez ao conseguir romper a duna principal. Atravessou a duna, terrenos agrículas, rompeu a estrada e foi desaguar à ria.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*VÌDEO*
http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/?t=Ondas....rtp&headline=20&visual=9&article=495496&tm=8


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Nov 2011 às 01:06)

Excelente registo Jpmartins, impressionante


----------



## MarioCabral (5 Nov 2011 às 01:09)

jpmartins disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Deixo algumas imagens do que o mar na praia da Vagueira fez ao conseguir romper a duna principal. Atravessou a duna, terrenos agrículas, rompeu a estrada e foi desaguar à ria.



Nestes casos, as imagens substituem por completo as palavras...brutal a força do mar...


----------



## Teles (5 Nov 2011 às 01:10)

Um verdadeiro espectáculo se é que me faço perceber


----------



## João Soares (5 Nov 2011 às 12:27)

Bom Dia! 

Temperatura Mínima: 10.7ºC
Por volta das 07h30 acumulei *1.1 mm*.

Sigo com Céu nublado e vento fraco/moderado de NO.
*15.6ºC* e *75%*


As imagens sobre a Vagueira estão espectaculares. Ainda há duas semanas, sensivelmente, passei por aquela estrada


----------



## MarioCabral (5 Nov 2011 às 14:43)

Boa tarde,

Acumulei uns certos *1,0mm* desde as 0h...para já a tarde até está solarenga...
Mínima de *9,4ºC*!
Sigo com *15,3ºC* e *70%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Veterano (5 Nov 2011 às 15:21)

Boa tarde. Imagens chocantes de uma zona muito bela, obrigado jpmartins.

  Pelo Porto vento moderado, algumas nuvens mas sem chuva.


----------



## Paula (5 Nov 2011 às 15:45)

Boa tarde.
Em Braga a esta hora já se faz sentir o frio. Muitas nuvens, algumas abertas. Por agora o céu está nublado e caiu um aguaceiro muito fraco à minutos.

Temperatura atual: 16ºC

Vento em geral fraco.
Humidade rel.: 68%


----------



## João Soares (5 Nov 2011 às 17:19)

Boa Tarde! 

Temperatura Máxima: 16.5ºC

Céu pouco nublado e vento moderado de N.
*15.2ºC* e *70%* HR.


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Nov 2011 às 21:55)

jpmartins disse:


> Boa noite
> Deixo algumas imagens do que o mar na praia da Vagueira fez ao conseguir romper a duna principal. Atravessou a duna, terrenos agrículas, rompeu a estrada e foi desaguar à ria.



Sem dúvida uma situação triste.
Mais dia menos dia a ria de Aveiro é uma miragem tal como a imaginamos.
O assoreamento da ria é bem notório, e agora, a falta de areia nas praias contíguas às línguas de areia a norte e a sul da foz da ria, vai levar a danos extensos nas áreas habitáveis que por lá há. 
Acho que uma acção extremamente benéfica para a ria, seria o desassoreamento das zonas centrais da ria e essa areia daí extraída ser colocada nas tais praias contíguas.
Sem isso...é a morte lenta (ou rápida) da vivência associada à própria ria de Aveiro que está em causa.
Sem a linha costeira tal como está, no futuro a cidade de Aveiro verá avançar a água do mar em dias de temporais.
Uma situação grave a acompanhar...

_____________________________

Por cá o dia foi marcado por céu muito nublado, com boas abertas de tarde.
Aguaceiro fraco pelas 16.30h mas sem acumulação. De madrugada terá(ão) caído algum\alguns aguaceiro(s) mas a estação nada acumulou - o pluviómetro de plástico acumulou cerca de 0,5 mm.
Sensação de frio agora pela noite com o vento fraco mas constante.

*Actual:
*

10,3ºC de temperatura
69% de Hr
13 km\h rajada de vento de SSO
11,2 km\h de vento médio
1019 hPa de pressão

Bom fim de semana


----------



## filipe cunha (5 Nov 2011 às 22:13)

Por cá 8,4ºC


----------



## João Soares (6 Nov 2011 às 02:14)

Extremos do dia 05.Novembro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: *16.5ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *10.7ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *13.4ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *86%*

Precipitação Acumulada: *1.1 mm*

--

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NE.
*10.4ºC* e *98%* HR.

A temperatura começou a subir quando o vento começou a soprar, porque na altura estava nulo.


----------



## 1337 (6 Nov 2011 às 03:44)

4.6ºC neste momento mas que gelo


----------



## 1337 (6 Nov 2011 às 05:03)

Icrivel a temperatura vai nuns incríveis 3.6ºC


----------



## filipe cunha (6 Nov 2011 às 08:37)

Por ca a minima foi de 5,7ºC


----------



## Snifa (6 Nov 2011 às 10:03)

Bons dias, 

Manhã de céu limpo, depois de uma  noite fresca...

Mínima de *7.1 ºc *

*Actual*

temp: 10.1 ºc 

Vento N ; 10 Km/h

Pressão: 1023.4 hpa

Humidade: 86%


----------



## João Soares (6 Nov 2011 às 10:25)

Bom Dia! 

Temperatura Mínima: 8.4ºC

Sigo com céu limpo e vento fraco de N.
*13.0ºC* e *78%* HR.


----------



## xes (6 Nov 2011 às 11:14)

Boas 

Por aqui minima de 6.7º


----------



## João Soares (6 Nov 2011 às 12:47)

Boa tarde! 

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NE.
*15.8ºC* e *53%* HR.


----------



## Veterano (6 Nov 2011 às 18:44)

Boa noite. Posso garantir que esteve uma bela manhã aqui pelo Porto, com muito sol e algum frio e vento fraco, isto durante a duração da Maratona do Porto.


----------



## João Soares (6 Nov 2011 às 19:42)

Boa Noite! 

Temperatura Máxima: 16.8ºC

De momento, céu limpo e vento fraco de NE.
*13.5ºC* e *54%* HR.

Hoje, esperasse mais uma noite fresca.


----------



## João Soares (6 Nov 2011 às 21:16)

O vento abrandou completamente e a temperatura desce a 1.4ºC/h.
Sigo com *11.9ºC* e *61%* HR.


----------



## filipe cunha (6 Nov 2011 às 22:15)

Por cá 10.5C.


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Nov 2011 às 22:26)

Boa noite

Este foi um dia agradável, ensolarado com algum cheirinho a primavera - pelo menos no início da tarde e ao sol
A temperatura máxima foi de *16,3ºC*
Menos positivo era o vento que, apesar de fraco, forçava os sentidos ao frio...

A madrugada terminou com uns bem arranjadinhos *3,4ºC* de temperatura.

Agora parece que no encalço da mínima do dia, teremos a primeira noite de geada da temporada. Certamente que próxima dos 0ºC (vamos ver, vamos ver)

Dados atuais e de hoje:






*Boa semana para todos vós*


----------



## Snifa (6 Nov 2011 às 22:48)

Boas noites, 

máxima de *14.7 ºc *

neste momento vai refrescando , sigo com 9.6 ºc 

Vento NNE: 6Km/h

Pressão: 1021.6 hpa

Humidade: 82%

Céu limpo, está fresco lá fora..


----------



## MarioCabral (6 Nov 2011 às 22:57)

Snifa disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> máxima de *14.7 ºc *
> 
> ...



Empatamos na mínima esta última madrugada, também atingi os *7,1ºC* embora a minha máxima tenha chegado aos *15,7ºC*...

A esta hora com *9,2ºC* e *70%* de humidade...


----------



## filipe cunha (6 Nov 2011 às 23:21)

A baixar 0,3C por hora, agora nos 8,9C


----------



## João Soares (6 Nov 2011 às 23:37)

Ainda sigo com *10.5ºC*. O vento tem vindo a rodar para NE/E.


----------



## Snifa (6 Nov 2011 às 23:44)

A temperatura está a descer bem, sigo com *7.6 ºc*


----------



## Snifa (7 Nov 2011 às 00:07)

E continua a descida a bom ritmo , *7.3 ºc* actuais, quase a igualar a mínima de ontem... 

Vento ENE: 3 Km/h


----------



## João Soares (7 Nov 2011 às 00:08)

Extremos do dia 06.Novembro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: *16.8ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *8.4ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *12.5ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *76%*

---

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NE.
*10.4ºC* e *86%*

Aqui a temperatura ten estado aos pulos devido às oscilações do vento.

Só por curiosidade, o meu sensor sem protecção nenhuma na varanda regista 9.1ºC


----------



## I_Pereira (7 Nov 2011 às 00:36)

Mais algumas fotos de dia 3 de Novembro de manhã, na Praia da Barra


----------



## Gilmet (7 Nov 2011 às 07:55)

Em Lamas de Mouro atingiu-se hoje o patamar negativo.


----------



## Snifa (7 Nov 2011 às 07:55)

Bons dias, 

mínima de *5.3 ºc * 

*Neste momento
*
temp: 5.9 ºc 

Vento: NE: 8Km/h

Pressão: 1020.1 hpa

Humidade: 89%

Céu limpo


----------



## Veterano (7 Nov 2011 às 08:43)

Bom dia. Manhã de muito sol, com vento fraco. Em Rio Tinto registo 7,2º.


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Nov 2011 às 09:08)

I_Pereira disse:


> Mais algumas fotos de dia 3 de Novembro de manhã, na Praia da Barra



Belas fotos...

...........................

Por cá não cheguei ao patamar dos 0ºC como estava a pensar. Enfim...o tempo já não é o que era!!!

*A Tmín foi de 2,1ºC*. Não visualizei geada, talvez porque os solos ainda estarão um pouco quentes. Em pleno inverno esta temperatura já permite ter as famosas geadas nos campos.

O céu permanece limpo e o vento é calmo.

Bom dia e boa jornada de trabalho\estudo


----------



## João Soares (7 Nov 2011 às 11:41)

Bom Dia! 

Com vento sempre em alta a temperatura não desceu livremente, ficando-me pelos 9.1ºC de mínima.

Sigo com céu limpo e vento fraco de SO.
*14.5ºC* e *65%* HR.


----------



## Falkor (7 Nov 2011 às 13:42)

Boa tarde

Céu limpo e o sol a brilhar, vento fraco.

Temperatura actual 15ºC

Mínima registada durante a noite 5.2ºC


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Nov 2011 às 13:53)

Aqui mais perto do mar não é tão fácil baixar tanto a temperatura, não esquecendo que a elevada humidade acaba por provocar um desconforto térmico maior...Mínima de *6,8ºC*...
Sigo com *15,5ºC* e *66%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Snifa (7 Nov 2011 às 23:18)

Boas, 

a máxima foi aos *16.2 ºc* 

Neste momento já arrefrece com 9.9ºc actuais.

Vento: ESE: 9Km/h

Pressão: 1017.8 hpa

Humidade: 91%

Alguma nebulosidade a entrar, prenúncio da chuva de amanhã..


----------



## Lousano (7 Nov 2011 às 23:36)

I_Pereira disse:


> Mais algumas fotos de dia 3 de Novembro de manhã, na Praia da Barra



Belas fotos.


----------



## Veterano (8 Nov 2011 às 08:57)

Bom dia. Durante a noite o céu foi encobrindo e a chuva está prestes a fazer a sua aparição. Um pouco menos frio do que ontem por esta altura, 12,6º em Rio Tinto.


----------



## João Soares (8 Nov 2011 às 13:01)

Extremos do dia 07.Novembro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: *16,0ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *9.1ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *12,4ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *85%*

---

Por Canidelo, morrinha, e o acumulado é de *1,3 mm*.
Sigo com *12,1ºC* e *98%* HR

Até ao momento, os extremos de hoje são *11,6ºC* / *13,3ºC*


----------



## Veterano (8 Nov 2011 às 13:50)

Chuva muito fraca, algum nevoeiro e 11,8º fazem a tarde em Rio Tinto.


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Nov 2011 às 15:33)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui a precipitação fez a sua aparição logo nas primeiras horas da manhã, maioritariamente com precipitação fraca/morrinha...tendo já acumulado 2,1mm...
A mínima embora não tenha descido tanto (*10,8ºc*) a máxima certamente não chegará a valores semelhantes aos de ontem...
Sigo com *13,2ºC* e *88%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Snifa (8 Nov 2011 às 22:35)

Boas noites,

dia de céu  muito nublado, chuva em geral fraca com curtos períodos de moderada...

*Actual*

temp: 13.2 ºc ( mínima *8.6 ºc* ) ( máxima *13.8ºc* )

Vento SSE: 23 Km/h

Pressão: 1014.6 hpa

Humidade: 97%

Precipitação acumulada: *7 mm*

Vai chovendo fraco neste momento..


----------



## Stinger (9 Nov 2011 às 00:15)

Aquela celula que vai para lisboa nao chega aqui pois nao ?

abcs


----------



## Veterano (9 Nov 2011 às 08:57)

Bom dia. Manhã com chuviscos, vento fraco e 13,7º.

  Parece ser o panorama para os próximos dias.


----------



## João Soares (9 Nov 2011 às 13:58)

Extremos do dia 08.Novembro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: *15,8ºC* _[20h49]_
Temperatura Mínima: *11,6ºC* _[11h34]_

Temperatura Média Composta: *13,6ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *91%*

Precipitação Acumulada: *2,3 mm*

--

Actualmente, em Canidelo, estão *16,7ºC* e *98%* HR.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado de S.
Acumulado *1,0 mm*.

Até ao momento, os extremos são 14.5ºC / 17,8ºC


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Nov 2011 às 15:37)

Boa tarde,

Embora se mantenha este tempo algo incerto, bem típico de Outono, no litoral norte pouco ou nada tem acumulado...
Nesta madrugada alguns aguaceiros, mas precipitação sempre fraca...
Por agora o céu está praticamente limpo...Sigo com *16,9ºC* e *74%* de humidade relativa...
Mínima de *13,8ºC*...


----------



## Snifa (9 Nov 2011 às 21:00)

Boas noites, 

dia com alguma nebulosidade e chuva fraca durante a madrugada.

*actual*


Tempª 12.7 ºc ( mínima *12.1 ºc* ) ( máxima *16.6ºc* )

Vento: SSE: 15Km/h

Pressão: 1016.2 hpa

Humidade: 94%

Precipitação: *1.3 mm*


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Nov 2011 às 22:15)

Boa noite

Alguma ausência mas de volta...o descanso que se impunha nesta pequena pausa de outono.

Ontem acumulei *16,8 mm* de *precipitação* e hoje *6,3 mm*.

O tempo mantêm-se fresco e o vento é fraco de OSO.


Tatual: 9,4ºC
Hr: 93%
Ponto condensação: 8,4ºC
Vento médio: 1,8 km\h
Rajada: 2,2 km\h
Pressão: 1015,7 hPa

Bom resto de semana e um bom S. Martinho com castanha e bom vinho (se for esse o caso)


----------



## João Soares (10 Nov 2011 às 02:05)

Extremos do dia 09.Novembro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: *17,7ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *14,4ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *15,7ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *97%*

Precipitação Acumulada: *1,0 mm*

--

Em Canidelo, sigo com *14,1ºC* e *98%* HR.
Vento fraco de SSE.
Para já a minha estação tem acumulado *1,0 mm*


----------



## Veterano (10 Nov 2011 às 08:49)

Bom dia. Manhã de céu muito nublado mas sem chuva, vento fraco de sudoeste e 13,8º.


----------



## MarioCabral (10 Nov 2011 às 18:26)

Boa tarde,

Aqui embora o inicio do dia tenha sido algo prometedor, com céu muito nublado, acabamos por ter uma tarde com céu quase limpo...actuais *15,6ºC* e *79%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## dj_teko (10 Nov 2011 às 19:21)

Começa a sentir-se o vento, podera ser do que nos esta a passar ao lado.


----------



## Snifa (10 Nov 2011 às 22:17)

Boas noites, 

por aqui o vento tem vindo a aumentar substancialmente de velocidade , rajada máxima *56 Km/h* de S às 21: 35 h

*Actual*

temp: 15.2 ºc ( mínima *10.9 ºc* ) ( máxima *16.6ºc* )

Vento SSW: 34 Km/h

Humidade:86 %

Pressão: 1012.1 hpa

Precipitação: *1.3 mm*


----------



## João Soares (10 Nov 2011 às 22:28)

Boa Noite! 

Cheguei há bocado a Gaia vindo de Aveiro. E a primeira coisa que disse cada sai do comboio foi: "Que ventania!"

Sigo com *17.2ºC* e *93% HR*

As rajadas chegam aos 40 kmh.


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Nov 2011 às 23:36)

Boa noite

O vento começou a fazer-se sentir com o cair da noite, intensificando-se com o passar das horas.
Neste momento o vento é moderado com rajadas.
Pela madrugada caiu alguma precipitação (1,0 mm acumulado) mas durante o dia nada...apenas céu muito nublado, com boas abertas ao final da tarde.
Aguarda-se então a chuva e o vento que a virá a acompanhar - mas pelas imagens de satélite será um episódio algo rápido, pontualmente com precipitação forte. Amanhã logo verei se errei ou não

Dados atuais e de hoje:







Bom *S. Martinho*, boas castanhas e melhor vinho!


----------



## 1337 (10 Nov 2011 às 23:49)

o vento sopra ja com rajadas bem fortes e ja está a chover


----------



## João Soares (11 Nov 2011 às 00:06)

Extremos do dia 10.Novembro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: *18.3ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *13.9ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *16.0ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *96%* 

Precipitação Acumulada: *1.0 mm*

---

Céu muito nublado e vento moderado de SE.
*17.0ºC* e *96%* HR.


----------



## João Soares (11 Nov 2011 às 01:12)

Começou a chover! 

*17.0ºC* e *96%* HR.
Rajada Máxima: *46.4 kmh*


----------



## Snifa (11 Nov 2011 às 07:57)

Bons dias..

muita chuva por aqui, continua a cair certinha e com intensidade .. *28.7 mm *acumulados até ao momento

Vento soprou com rajadas fortes máxima* 58 Km/h *de SSW ás 01:33 h


----------



## Snifa (11 Nov 2011 às 08:02)

E chove chove chove...  atingidos os *30 mm* desde as 0 horas 

Algumas zonas do campo da Constituição estão alagadas...

Já ultrapassados os *100 mm* para este mês


----------



## Veterano (11 Nov 2011 às 09:00)

Bom dia. Chove intensamente em Rio Tinto, aliás por todo o Grande Porto. Foi assim a maior parte da noite...


----------



## Snifa (11 Nov 2011 às 09:38)

E continua esta chuva sem interrupções  sigo com *37.8 mm *acumulados


----------



## João Soares (11 Nov 2011 às 10:13)

Bom Dia! 

Continua a chover certinha. Actualmente, tenho acumulado *32.8 mm*.
Temperatura Mínima: 13.8ºC

Como disse ainda chove, e o vento sopra fraco de SE.
*14.9ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## Snifa (11 Nov 2011 às 10:53)

Chuva persistente, estou já com  *40.1 mm *acumulados, bela rega, engraçado que olhando ao satélite não dava "grande coisa" por esta frente, mas ela tem sido bem generosa por aqui...


----------



## João Soares (11 Nov 2011 às 11:28)

Em Canidelo, a chuva é persistente mas fraca.
Sigo com uma acumulação de *35.1 mm*.
*15.1ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Nov 2011 às 11:30)

Bom dia

De facto esta frente foi mais persistente do que eu contava. Apesar de ser de "aspeto raquítico", esta frente passou muito lentamente aqui no litoral norte, o que permitiu bons acumulados de precipitação.
Neste momento já não chove (ou pontualmente caem algumas pingas) e o céu permanece encoberto.

Levo um acumulado de *40,1 mm*.

*
Tatual: 14,1ºC
Hr: 96%
Ponto condensação: 13,4ºC
Pressão atm: 1014,7 hPa
Vento médio: 5,4 km\h
Rajada: 9,7 km\h de SSO

Rajada máxima: 42,8 km\h de S
Vento médio máx: 25,5 km\h
*


----------



## Snifa (11 Nov 2011 às 12:12)

Boas , 

*dados actuais
*
temp: 13.2 ºc ( mínima *12.1 ºc* )

Vento SW: 12Km/h

Pressão: 1013.8 hpa

Humidade: 98%

Precipitação acumulada até ao momento: *42.4 mm*

Vai chovendo fraco neste momento


----------



## xes (11 Nov 2011 às 13:12)

Boas

Aqui tem chuvido bastante.

Até ao momento 57.4mm

Temperatura a volta de 13º


----------



## 1337 (11 Nov 2011 às 13:33)

Boas, noite chuvosa 42 mm acumulados. neste momento o sol ja aparece


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Nov 2011 às 14:58)

Boa tarde

A chuva fraca lá vai fazendo a sua aparição.
O sol ainda não marcou a sua presença num céu encoberto que se vai mantendo.
O vento é fraco.

O acumulado de precipitação é de uns generosos *44,2 mm*.

Neste momento estamos numa fase muito estável em termos de temperatura\Hr\ponto de condensação.


----------



## MarioCabral (11 Nov 2011 às 17:13)

Boa tarde,

Uma boa rega durante a noite e grande parte da manhã, infelizmente o trabalho que não foi pouco não me deixou contemplar nada...acumulados *35,2mm*...


----------



## João Soares (12 Nov 2011 às 02:36)

Extremos do dia 11.Novembro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: *17.2ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *13.8ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *15.2ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *98%*

Precipitação Acumulada: *35.1 mm*

--

Actualmente, vento fraco de NE e céu pouco nublado.
*14.7ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## 1337 (12 Nov 2011 às 02:43)

Bem o acumulado total do dia de ontem foi de 51.8 mm como podem ver no site do IM. (curiosamente foi a zona mais chuvosa do país neste dia  )


----------



## Veterano (12 Nov 2011 às 09:01)

Bom dia. Tudo calmo para já, céu parcialmente encoberto e 15,8º.


----------



## filipe cunha (12 Nov 2011 às 10:53)

Por cá não se brinca, muito vento rajadas acima do 60k/h


----------



## Snifa (12 Nov 2011 às 11:25)

Bons dias, 

*Extremos de ontem
*
tempª mínima *12.1 ºc* 

Tempª máxima : *15.2 ºc *

Precipitação acumulada : *42.7 mm*


Hoje com estes ventos de S/SE está algo abafado ...

*actual*

temp: 18.3 ºc ( mínima *11.8 ºc* )

Vento SE: 24 Km/h 

Pressão: 1010.3 hpa ( a descer )

Humidade: 64%

Precipitação: *0.3 mm*


----------



## João Soares (12 Nov 2011 às 13:25)

Bom Dia! 

Temperatura Mínima: 14.1ºC
Que ventania de Este. Rajada Máxima: 59 kmh.

Sigo com vento moderado a forte de E.
*25.1ºC* e *26%* HR.


----------



## filipe cunha (12 Nov 2011 às 14:22)

Aqui de SE, com a maxima de 68.4Kms/h,mas sempre acima dos 45
22.1ºC e 40HR


----------



## Paula (12 Nov 2011 às 14:59)

Boas tardes.
Devo dizer, primeiro de tudo, que está uma tarde ventosa. Rajada anda pelos 30km/h.
Uma tarde relativamente quente, em parte devido ao vento.

Temp: 22ºC 
HR: 25%


O céu encontra-se nublado e parece que a nossa amiga chuva não vai dar o ar da sua graça hoje.


----------



## João Soares (12 Nov 2011 às 15:00)

O céu está nublado por uma fina camada.
O vento continua moderado a forte de E.
*25.0ºC* e *26%*HR.


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Nov 2011 às 15:51)

Boa Tarde!!!!

Tarde quente, com céu pouco nublado, vento forte *(rajada máxima atingida 59 km/h)*, para quem tem saudades da praia hoje é o dia ideal para ir, apesar do vento forte está agradavél o tempo.

Neste momento:

Temperatura actual: *25,2ºC*
Pressão: *1005.3 hPa *
Humidade: *41%*


----------



## Stinger (12 Nov 2011 às 16:22)

A partir de que horas vai chover forte ??

abcs


----------



## rfilipeg (12 Nov 2011 às 16:22)

Está um vento quente lá fora.

Dizia-se que quando estava vento quente, não era bom sinal. Vamos ver.


----------



## dj_teko (12 Nov 2011 às 17:40)

O vento aqui passou de forte a muito forte  e continua  vem ai de certeza  e so olhar po radar


----------



## Fi (12 Nov 2011 às 18:10)

Como ouço dizer na rua: "Isto quando cair vai ser a sério!". 


Tempo abafado, estou com 24ºC neste momento, inacreditável. Vento moderado a forte de Sueste.


----------



## João Soares (12 Nov 2011 às 18:17)

Fi disse:


> Como ouço dizer na rua: "Isto quando cair vai ser a sério!".
> 
> 
> Tempo abafado, estou com 24ºC neste momento, inacreditável. Vento moderado a forte de Sueste.



Exactamente, aqui em casa a minha mãe também diz o mesmo.

Sigo ainda com uns impressionantes *23.4ºC* e *26%* HR.

O vento continua moderado a forte de SE.


----------



## GabKoost (12 Nov 2011 às 18:20)

Bem!

Que cenário surreal lá fora.

Sinceramente, não me lembro de outra situação semelhante.

O vento tem vindo a intensificar-se e a sua temperatura é incrivelmente QUENTE!

Em pleno NOVEMBRO??


----------



## dj_teko (12 Nov 2011 às 18:25)

Fi disse:


> Como ouço dizer na rua: "Isto quando cair vai ser a sério!".
> 
> 
> Ai vai vai


----------



## rfilipeg (12 Nov 2011 às 18:38)

Quem estiver na zona do Porto e arredores olha para Oeste que já se vê relâmpagos, muito muito longe, a cor é um amarelado. Note-se que as células ainda estão a 100~200km aqui da nossa costa.


----------



## xes (12 Nov 2011 às 18:52)

Realmente esta muito calor, quando sai la fora notei logo um vento quente, estao neste momento 21.4º e humidade relativa de 43%, rajada de vento mais forte foi de 43 km/h


----------



## João Soares (12 Nov 2011 às 18:56)

Em Canidelo, começam a cair umas pingas muito tímidas.
Já há uns 5 minutos atrás tinham caído umas pingas.

*23.1ºC* e *28%* HR.


----------



## Snifa (12 Nov 2011 às 18:58)

Ja se avistam claroes a sw. Estou a postar de telemovel na zona da foz.ambiente muito abafado...


----------



## João Soares (12 Nov 2011 às 19:02)

Snifa disse:


> Ja se avistam claroes a sw. Estou a postar de telemovel na zona da foz.ambiente muito abafado...



Já chove fraco. 
*23.1ºC* e *28%* HR.


----------



## Falkor (12 Nov 2011 às 19:09)

Boa noite


Por aqui 22.2 c 

Humidade 21%
Pressao 1010hpa e a subir
Vento 3.6kmh de Este

Está abafado, vem ai alguma coisa. Estou com aquela sensação de que tenho que ir meter os animais na arca


----------



## filipe cunha (12 Nov 2011 às 19:19)

Por cá ainda 22.5ºC, 32%HR e rajadas agora superiores a 60Kms/h


----------



## filipe cunha (12 Nov 2011 às 19:44)

Rajada de 77kms/h


----------



## jpmartins (12 Nov 2011 às 19:47)

Boa noite a todos

A temperatura atual são uns incríveis 22.6ºC

Depois desta nebulosidade que está neste momento a entrar no continente, a imagem de satélite promete.


----------



## vinc7e (12 Nov 2011 às 19:51)

Depois de uma dia cinzento, mas sem chuva, começa agora a chover 
Temperatura *19.2ºC*


----------



## ct2jzr (12 Nov 2011 às 20:35)

isto realmente está estranho... 

é o verão de São Martinho?


----------



## rfilipeg (12 Nov 2011 às 20:37)

Bem pelo que parece os relâmpagos já não os avisto. O vento acalmou. Parece que esta noite vai ser calma aqui por litoral norte. Não vislumbro nada.


----------



## rfilipeg (12 Nov 2011 às 21:22)

Vi novamente um relâmpago a Oeste, mas é muito muito longe.


----------



## jpmartins (12 Nov 2011 às 21:37)

Para já a rajada max. é de 71.9km/h.

A chuva virá com força, mas durante a madrugada.


----------



## filipe cunha (12 Nov 2011 às 22:18)

Começou a chover
Mas ainda 21,5ºC e 40%HR, vento fraco de SE

Edit:

Agora troveja bem...


----------



## João Soares (12 Nov 2011 às 23:04)

O vento rodou de SE para SO e a temperatura desceu dos 22.4ºC para os 19.1ºC e a humidade subiu dos 31% para os 85% HR.

Começou a chover fraco e o vento sopra moderado de SO.

--

Em Braga, a Paula, disse que trovejava há pouco tempo.


----------



## Rain (12 Nov 2011 às 23:05)

O litoral sentirá mais a severidade do evento.


----------



## Rain (12 Nov 2011 às 23:06)

João Soares disse:


> O vento rodou de SE para SO e a temperatura desceu dos 22.4ºC para os 19.1ºC e a humidade subiu dos 31% para os 85% HR.
> 
> Começou a chover fraco e o vento sopra moderado de SO.
> 
> ...



Trovoada em Braga? ainda não vi/ouvi nada... direcção?


----------



## ogalo (12 Nov 2011 às 23:07)

trovoada por aqui mas sem chuva ....


----------



## Rain (12 Nov 2011 às 23:09)

ogalo disse:


> trovoada por aqui mas sem chuva ....



Está em aproximação de Braga..espero


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Nov 2011 às 23:26)

boa noite,
à pouco era visível uma grande trovoada a oeste, com relâmpagos bem frequentes, mas manteve-se sempre muito afastada e sem chuva. 
Neste momento o tempo mantém-se quente, e por vezes surgem rajadas de vento bem fortes.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Nov 2011 às 23:29)

Todo o litoral norte *desde a foz do Minho até Vila do Conde *vai registando descargas eléctricas por agora, segundo o ImapWeather. 

A instabilidade deve ter uma lenta progressão para norte, ao longo do litoral.

Entretanto, uma nova celula vai-se desenvolvendo a oeste da Figueira da Foz e é possível que comece a tocar "terra" a partir de Aveiro, no seu deslocamento para norte e *ao longo do litoral*.

Provisões de precipitação entre as 00h00 e as 06h00 desta madrugada:

Viana do Castelo = 20,9 mm
Porto = 10,5 mm
Aveiro = 9,6 mm

O estado do tempo deverá melhorar a partir do início da manhã.


----------



## dj_teko (13 Nov 2011 às 00:11)

td muito muito calmo por aki


----------



## João Soares (13 Nov 2011 às 00:11)

Extremos do dia 12.Novembro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: *25.1ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *14.1ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *20.0ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *60%*


----------



## jpmartins (13 Nov 2011 às 00:53)

Por aqui avisto alguns clarões a W.

A temperatura continua nos 20.6ºC


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (13 Nov 2011 às 00:59)

Ainda não chuveu mas o calor e o vento são incriveis . 
Bem ai um temporal cuidado


----------



## João Soares (13 Nov 2011 às 01:00)

Está a trovejar para os lados do mar. Grandes clarões e ouvem-se os roncos muito ao longe.

*16.7ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## Stinger (13 Nov 2011 às 01:16)

La por volta das 22h 23h choveu na zona do estadio do dragao , porem agr em gondomar vi que aqui está tudo bem seco .

Avistei claroes para os lados do mar 


Será que vem algo ou pura e simplesmente vai ficar tudo no mar , ou seja , um fiasco ?

Edit: Parece mesmo um fiasco , tudo no mar e nada em terra , bom pa se ir á praia e ver o festival que vai á nossa porta


----------



## João Soares (13 Nov 2011 às 03:32)

Boa Noite, mais uma vez! 

O vento rodou novamente para E/SE, e a temperatura sobe a olhos vistos: *20.4ºC*.

EDIT [03h36]: *20.6ºC* e *37%* HR.


----------



## Stinger (13 Nov 2011 às 03:57)

Parece me que aquela celula que esta a raspar lisboa se dirige para coimbra ou porto , a ver vamos


----------



## nimboestrato (13 Nov 2011 às 04:11)

Nada de nada até agora.  Tudo tão perto. Tudo tão longe.
Continuam alguns  relâmpagos esporádicos  no mar.
Nem trovões cá chegam. Tanta a espera . Tanta a expectativa .
Vou dormir.  Vou-me arrepender?
Pois.  Algo , vai  ter que  chegar ( acontecer).


----------



## 1337 (13 Nov 2011 às 04:44)

Eu cá já levei com algumas bombas em cima por voltas das 23 horas com aguaceiro forte. agora tudo calmo mas pela imagem do radar parece que vem coisa


----------



## PauloSR (13 Nov 2011 às 05:56)

Boas!

Encontro-me a chegar da "noite"... Tempo para relatar que pela Povoa de Lanhoso, tudo se mantem calmo, mas faz-se sentir algum vento...
Vou dormir  Bom seguimento a todos!!!


----------



## Stinger (13 Nov 2011 às 06:36)

pessoal ja ouco trovoes perto !!!


----------



## GabKoost (13 Nov 2011 às 09:20)

Choveu bem entre as 6 da manhã e as 8 e meia.

Agora está tudo calmo em termos de precipitação.

O vento esse é que ainda incomoda.


----------



## João Soares (13 Nov 2011 às 10:10)

Bom Dia! 

Choveu das 07h00 às 08h15 e acumulei *5.4 mm*.
Tive uma rajada máxima de *62.5 kmh*.

Sigo com vento moderado de SE.
*17.2ºC* e *91%* HR.

Tive máxima de 23.9ºC às 05h45.


----------



## Snifa (13 Nov 2011 às 10:27)

Bons dias, 

por aqui choveu bastante ao início da manhã, acumulando *9.1 mm*  num curto espaço de tempo, alguma trovoada foi também audível...

tive uma temperatura máxima de *21.7 ºc* às 06:30 h 

*Actual
*
temp: 14.9 ºc ( mínima *14.0 ºc *)

Vento SSE: 21 Km/h ( rajada máxima* 71 Km/h *de SE às 06:32 h )

Pressão: 1013.3 hpa 

Humidade: 83%

agora tudo mais calmo... não chove, vento moderado, mais logo a chuva deverá regressar...


----------



## Snifa (13 Nov 2011 às 11:17)

Vão-se ouvindo alguns trovões muito distantes e abafados ... 

céu escuro, 

foto de há momentos:


----------



## Falkor (13 Nov 2011 às 12:00)

Bom dia

Temp. 18.3c
Pressão 1014hpa
Vento 5Kmh Sul
HR 52%

Vão-se ouvindo uns tovoes que parecem cada vez mais perto, começa a chover forte.


----------



## João Soares (13 Nov 2011 às 12:06)

Falkor disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Temp. 18.3c
> Pressão 1014hpa
> ...



Bom Dia!

Em Canidelo, também se ouvem trovões  cada vez mais perto. Mas ainda não chove.

*17.8ºC* e  *88%* HR


----------



## Veterano (13 Nov 2011 às 12:06)

Aqui no Aviz também já se escutam trovões, ainda longe... Alguns aguaceiros fracos, depois da madrugada chuvosa.


----------



## João Soares (13 Nov 2011 às 12:10)

Começa a chover!


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Nov 2011 às 12:10)

Boa tarde

A noite foi relativamente calma. Apenas o vento se fez sentir.
Mas o amanhacer foi mais "imponente"; o vento soprou forte com rajadas, principalmente entre as 7h e as 8h, altura em que a precipitação foi mais forte mas por curtos períodos.
Atingi hoje o valor mais alto de rajada do vento: 64,1 km\h às 07.45h.
O acumulado de precipitação é de *7,4 mm*.
O vento é agora moderado e a temperatura é de uns frescos *15,5ºC*


----------



## Paula (13 Nov 2011 às 12:10)

Bons dias!
Ontem à noite não tive oportunidade de passar por aqui, mas a chuva quase nem apareceu. Avistei uns belos trovões ao longe que iluminavam o céu.. e nada mais.

Começou a chover pelas seis da manhã e agora está tudo mais calmo. O vento, esse, continua moderado.

Temp actual: 18.7ºC
HR: 40%


----------



## Snifa (13 Nov 2011 às 12:11)

Chove torrencialmente, gotas enormes!


----------



## João Soares (13 Nov 2011 às 12:22)

Aqui, chove muito muito fraco. Acho que o grosso da precipitação irá passar a Norte de mim.

*16.8ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## Fi (13 Nov 2011 às 12:30)

João Soares disse:


> Aqui, chove muito muito fraco. Acho que o grosso da precipitação irá passar a Norte de mim.
> 
> *16.8ºC* e *98%* HR.



O mesmo cenário por aqui. Chuva fraca, ausência de vento e 16,3ºC. 

Aí também se ouviu aquele trovão forte? Trovoada muito espaçada mas continua.


----------



## João Soares (13 Nov 2011 às 12:31)

Fi disse:


> O mesmo cenário por aqui. Chuva fraca, ausência de vento e 16,3ºC.
> 
> Aí também se ouviu aquele trovão forte? Trovoada muito espaçada mas continua.



Sim, Fi, ouviu-se, mas já muito "abafado" de estar distante.

*16.2ºC*


----------



## 1337 (13 Nov 2011 às 13:31)

7.2 mm acumulados ate agora. passou á minutos mais um aguaceiro com trovoada. mas so deu 3 trovões e não foi mesmo em cima. mesmo assim fica o registo


----------



## João Soares (13 Nov 2011 às 13:44)

Está um célula mesmo por cima de Canidelo! E com cada bomba.


----------



## João Soares (13 Nov 2011 às 13:50)

Mal acabei de postar, começou a chover. Rain Rate: 80.8 mm/h.

Sigo com *7.5 mm*


----------



## Paula (13 Nov 2011 às 13:55)

Olá!
Bem, por estas bandas nada.. nem chuva, nem vento (esse parou) e muito menos trovoada 

T.Actual: 21ºC


----------



## Paula (13 Nov 2011 às 14:17)

Começou agora a chover.

__________

T.Actual: 22ºC


----------



## filipe cunha (13 Nov 2011 às 14:20)

Por cá parou o vento forte, e um simples aguaceiro 0.3mm


----------



## João Soares (13 Nov 2011 às 14:49)

Recomeçou a chover aqui! E já se ouvem, novamente, trovões ao longe.

*18.2ºC* e *87%* HR.


----------



## jpmartins (13 Nov 2011 às 14:59)

Muito trovoada por aqui, 8.4mm até ao momento.


----------



## Snifa (13 Nov 2011 às 15:24)

Boas, 

um video da trovoada que passou há momentos por aqui, com alguns raios.. 

*ver em 720p 
*

[ame="http://youtu.be/X3kYZBrBsS0"]http://youtu.be/X3kYZBrBsS0[/ame]


os apitos que se ouvem são do detector de trovoadas...


Sigo com *12.7 mm* acumulados


----------



## Costa (13 Nov 2011 às 15:28)

Monção chegou aos 26ºC ontem


----------



## Paula (13 Nov 2011 às 15:44)

Por aqui, ouvem-se os primeiros trovões, finalmente.
Chove moderado a fraco e o vento volta a soprar moderado. 


Temp.:18ºC


----------



## João Soares (13 Nov 2011 às 15:46)

Mais um trovão mas ao longe!

*19.3ºC* e *67%* HR.


----------



## jpmartins (13 Nov 2011 às 15:49)

Chuva muito forte de momento , a trovoada continua.


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Nov 2011 às 15:55)

Trovoada Fortíssima aqui em Espinho acompanhada de chuva e rajadas fortes.


----------



## João Soares (13 Nov 2011 às 16:01)

Miguel96 disse:


> Trovoada Fortíssima aqui em Espinho acompanhada de chuva e rajadas fortes.



Em Canidelo, chove moderadamente puxada a vento forte de SE. Rajadas na ordem dos 50-60 kmh.
*19.3ºC* e *63%* HR


----------



## Snifa (13 Nov 2011 às 16:05)

Chuva com trovoada neste momento!


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Nov 2011 às 16:08)

Neste momento ainda troveja, com vento forte e chuva fraca a moderada.



Quais são as previsões meteorológicas para as próximas horas?


----------



## João Soares (13 Nov 2011 às 16:14)

Troveja e as rajadas são constantes.

*17.3ºC* e *78%* HR.


----------



## Paula (13 Nov 2011 às 16:16)

Miguel96 disse:


> Neste momento ainda troveja, com vento forte e chuva fraca a moderada.
> 
> 
> 
> Quais são as previsões meteorológicas para as próximas horas?


, 

Nas próximas horas, segundo o que vi/li, o tempo deve continuar como está. (Digam-me se estiver enganada). A manhã, pelo menos em Braga, foi calma. Agora, à cerca de uma hora atrás, o tempo tem vindo a agravar. (Chuva, vento mais forte e alguma trovoada).


----------



## Stinger (13 Nov 2011 às 16:24)

Acho que a linha de instabilidade vai percorrer desde o centro até ao norte , dai estas celulas terem sido as que passaram lá em lisboa pelo que me parece


----------



## Paula (13 Nov 2011 às 16:27)

Grandes relâmpagos agora! Acho que a festa vai começar.


----------



## João Soares (13 Nov 2011 às 16:29)

Agora não chove. Mas ainda se vêm e ouvem trovões.
O vento segue constante de E a 40 kmh.

*17.9ºC* e *67%* HR.


----------



## Paula (13 Nov 2011 às 16:35)

E Braga quase foi abaixo!
Grande temporal agora!
Vento forte, tudo escuro e grandes trovões!


----------



## rfilipeg (13 Nov 2011 às 16:39)

Previsões para as próximas horas aqui para o litoral norte?


----------



## djalminha (13 Nov 2011 às 17:32)

Grande festa se passa no mar neste monemto  digno de se ver...


----------



## João Soares (13 Nov 2011 às 17:35)

djalminha disse:


> Grande festa se passa no mar neste monemto  digno de se ver...



De cá de cima, um pouco tapado pelas casas e postes, vê-se alguns raios!

*17.4ºC* e *80%* HR.


----------



## rfilipeg (13 Nov 2011 às 17:36)

djalminha disse:


> Grande festa se passa no mar neste monemto  digno de se ver...



Estou colado na janela a ver essas células que estão no mar. Muito muito escuro para o lado do mar e grandes relâmpagos.


----------



## djalminha (13 Nov 2011 às 17:37)

João Soares disse:


> De cá de cima, um pouco tapado pelas casas e postes, vê-se alguns raios!
> 
> *17.4ºC* e *80%* HR.



Neste momento é visivel trovoada desde Espinho até Matosinhos, aqui no meu posto de vigia


----------



## dj_teko (13 Nov 2011 às 17:39)

rfilipeg disse:


> Estou colado na janela a ver essas células que estão no mar. Muito muito escuro para o lado do mar e grandes relâmpagos.




mesmo mesmo grande festival no mar, td preto e grandes relampagos


----------



## rfilipeg (13 Nov 2011 às 17:42)

dj_teko disse:


> mesmo mesmo grande festival no mar, td preto e grandes relampagos



Não vem nenhuma para aqui?


----------



## I_Pereira (13 Nov 2011 às 17:43)

Estará visivel aqui no litoral de Aveiro? Ainda saio de casa


----------



## djalminha (13 Nov 2011 às 17:47)

Para já só se vê  ao largo no mar... A tentar tirar uma fotos mas não está facil


----------



## PauloSR (13 Nov 2011 às 17:52)

Boa tarde a todos,

Tudo calmo. A chuva tem estado a cair de forma contínua, mas por agora, decidiu fazer uma pausa.

Por volta das 16h30 estava em Braga e que belissima tempestade se abateu  Chuva, vento e trovoada. Já deu para contentar as vistas. Se não tivesse ido lá, a tarde cá pelo burgo teria sido uma autentica pasmaceira 

Vamos continuando atentos...


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Nov 2011 às 17:54)

Boa tarde,

Tem sido complicado acompanhar mais de perto aquilo que aqui se vai passando...
Ontem à noite estive na Vila da Feira e foi visível durante toda a noite a trovoada a passar a oeste, vento sempre muito intenso, embora apenas tenham caído umas pingas...
Por aqui a festa começou mais a meio da manhã, com aguaceiros fortes e trovoada a dar um bom espectáculo...agora mais calmo...
A máxima chegou aos *22,2ºC* às 6h da manha
Sigo com *17,2ºC* e *66%* de humidade relativa...acumulados já *12,5mm*...


----------



## ELJICUATRO (13 Nov 2011 às 18:08)

ThaZouk disse:


> Boa tarde a todos,
> 
> Tudo calmo. A chuva tem estado a cair de forma contínua, mas por agora, decidiu fazer uma pausa.
> 
> ...





Boa tarde ThaZouk,

Por cá apanhei algumas rajadas de vento moderadas-fortes de Sul que me fazem sempre lembrar a passagem da tempestade Xynthia.

Acho que neste evento a tónica mais presente é de facto a intensidade do vento. Em termos de precipitação não deu em nada e não é comparável com o poderoso evento de finais de Outubro na zona Minho e Douro Litoral.

Uma coisa é certa ontem pela mesma hora estava um ar muito mais quente e temperatura do ar mais alta de 6-7ºC. 

Temp actual: 13.9ºC
H.R: 84%
Pressão atmosférica: 1007hPa

Houve alguma actividade eléctrica nestas bandas (Zona Sul de Braga-Vila Nova De Famalicão) mas foi pouca e ainda bem que não originou corte de luz....


----------



## PauloSR (13 Nov 2011 às 18:15)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Por cá apanhei algumas rajadas de vento moderadas-fortes de Sul que me fazem sempre lembrar a passagem da tempestade Xynthia.



Ainda hoje me recordei desse evento 



ELJICUATRO disse:


> Em termos de precipitação não deu em nada e não é comparável com o poderoso evento de finais de Outubro na zona Minho e Douro Litoral.



Nada, a chuva não tem sido nada por aí alem.

De momento reina a calma e a tranquilidade... Nada de chuva, nada de vento, nada de trovoada... Aguardemos.


----------



## CptRena (13 Nov 2011 às 18:24)

I_Pereira disse:


> Estará visivel aqui no litoral de Aveiro? Ainda saio de casa



Boas,

Há ainda algumas descargas, mas a cadência diminuiu entretanto. Agora mais espaçadas mas ainda potentes flashes. No entanto, nada de som audível.


----------



## João Soares (13 Nov 2011 às 18:25)

Novamente a trovejar! 

*18.7ºC* e *68%* HR.


----------



## filipe cunha (13 Nov 2011 às 18:30)

Por cá 82.1 de rajada


----------



## rfilipeg (13 Nov 2011 às 18:31)

João Soares disse:


> Novamente a trovejar!
> 
> *18.7ºC* e *68%* HR.



Mas longe amigo digo eu.

Parece que para nós trovoada em cima acho que já acabou, a meu ver.
Vai ser só contentar com o que está longe.

Para aqui as imagens de satélite já não me dizem nada aqui para o Porto.

Irá tudo para o mar e também virá outra linha de instabilidade que vai afectar centro e sul.

Ficamos à espera de chuva que é que vai haver de certeza e chuva moderada.


----------



## Paula (13 Nov 2011 às 18:34)

Por Braga (na minha zona), apenas o vento se faz sentir agora.

Temp.16.0ºC
H.R: 51%


----------



## João Soares (13 Nov 2011 às 18:43)

Começou a chover 

A temperatura deu um pulo para os actuais *20.2ºC* e *54%* HR.
Trovoada mais perto.


----------



## rfilipeg (13 Nov 2011 às 18:57)

João Soares disse:


> Começou a chover
> 
> A temperatura deu um pulo para os actuais *20.2ºC* e *54%* HR.
> Trovoada mais perto.



Mas não nos vai afectar, como sempre!


----------



## filipe cunha (13 Nov 2011 às 19:01)

Voltou o vento forte e a trovoada


----------



## João Soares (13 Nov 2011 às 19:03)

rfilipeg disse:


> Mas não nos vai afectar, como sempre!



Continua a chover, embora fraco! Está a passar de raspão. Alguns raios que se dirigem para N.

*15.8ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## Aurélio (13 Nov 2011 às 19:09)

rfilipeg disse:


> Mas não nos vai afectar, como sempre!



Enfim ... sempre a mesma conversa, e mora em Gondomar faria se murasse aqui ....

Que soneira ...


----------



## João Soares (13 Nov 2011 às 19:12)

Aurélio disse:


> Enfim ... sempre a mesma conversa, e mora em Gondomar faria se murasse aqui ....
> 
> Que soneira ...



É desnecessário esse tipo de comentários.


----------



## rfilipeg (13 Nov 2011 às 19:13)

Aurélio disse:


> Enfim ... sempre a mesma conversa, e mora em Gondomar faria se murasse aqui ....
> 
> Que soneira ...


----------



## Paula (13 Nov 2011 às 19:27)

Vamos acalmar os ânimos gente.
Tempo continua igual. Vento sopra mais forte, agora.

Temp.atual: 18.2ºC
H.R: 33%


----------



## João Soares (13 Nov 2011 às 19:41)

Grande Trovão mesmo aqui em cima!
Continua a chover, mas sem acumular nada.

*15.5ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## filipe cunha (13 Nov 2011 às 19:43)

Por cá acalmou, mas subida de 3 Hpas em 6 minutos


----------



## rfilipeg (13 Nov 2011 às 19:47)

filipe cunha disse:


> Por cá acalmou, mas subida de 3 Hpas em 6 minutos



Exacto acalmou e de que maneira. Não sopra nem uma brisa de vent, já não se vêm clarões e o céu está nublado. Ja deve de ter dado o que tinha a dar.

Relativamente a esses 3Hpas o que podemos dizer concretamente os efeitos desse aumento de 3Hpas, é sinal que a coisa está a passar?


----------



## filipe cunha (13 Nov 2011 às 20:01)

rfilipeg disse:


> Exacto acalmou e de que maneira. Não sopra nem uma brisa de vent, já não se vêm clarões e o céu está nublado. Ja deve de ter dado o que tinha a dar.
> 
> Relativamente a esses 3Hpas o que podemos dizer concretamente os efeitos desse aumento de 3Hpas, é sinal que a coisa está a passar?



Não faço a minima, o que esta subida significa...


----------



## rfilipeg (13 Nov 2011 às 20:07)

filipe cunha disse:


> Não faço a minima, o que esta subida significa...



Uma coisa é certa, é que é uma subida assinalável.


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (13 Nov 2011 às 20:13)

Aqui está tudo calmo , até agora ainda nada a assinalar . 
Veremos o que as proximas horas nos trará


----------



## filipe cunha (13 Nov 2011 às 20:15)

Outra estação aqui perto (+-8kms lineares) teve uma subida de 1,3hpas, depois desce ligeiramente e volta a subir 1,1hpas, à mesma hora


----------



## Snifa (13 Nov 2011 às 20:21)

Boas , 

mais um pequeno video que fiz hoje ao fim da tarde , captando alguns relâmpagos sobre o mar a Oeste:

*Ver 720p
*

[ame="http://youtu.be/NJrHikaRgBc"]http://youtu.be/NJrHikaRgBc[/ame]


----------



## Rain (13 Nov 2011 às 21:39)

Snifa disse:


> Boas ,
> 
> mais um pequeno video que fiz hoje ao fim da tarde , captando alguns relâmpagos sobre o mar a Oeste:
> 
> Um bom registo Snifa.


----------



## PauloSR (13 Nov 2011 às 21:44)

Boa noite...

Reina a pasmaceira! Parece que podemos contar com animação mais generalizada esta noite e madrugada... A ver vamos


----------



## rfilipeg (13 Nov 2011 às 21:47)

Eu já nem digo nada. Ainda dizem os de Lisboa e arredores que não têm chuva e trovoadas. Ainda agora é lá que está a entrar tudo, que frustração.


----------



## Fantkboy (13 Nov 2011 às 21:56)

rfilipeg disse:


> Eu já nem digo nada. Ainda dizem os de Lisboa e arredores que não têm chuva e trovoadas. Ainda agora é lá que está a entrar tudo, que frustração.



Vai chegar para todos!


----------



## rfilipeg (13 Nov 2011 às 22:15)

Fantkboy disse:


> Vai chegar para todos!



S.Pedro que o oiça!!


----------



## Snifa (13 Nov 2011 às 22:28)

Boas , 

*dados actuais
*
temp: 12.9 ºc 

Vento SE: 8Km/h

Pressão: 1008.8 hpa ( a descer )

Humidade: 95%

Precipitação acumulada: *16 mm*

De novo visíveis algumas descargas a Oeste


----------



## rfilipeg (13 Nov 2011 às 22:43)

Já vejo a lua e estrelas. Ainda não percebi o fundamento do alerta laranja do IM.


----------



## João Soares (13 Nov 2011 às 22:53)

rfilipeg disse:


> Já vejo a lua e estrelas. Ainda não percebi o fundamento do alerta laranja do IM.



Alerta Laranja de Vento para Terras Altas. Tens que tomar atenção ao que dizes.  

--

Por agora, tudo calmo. Vento moderado de E.
*15.2ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## rfilipeg (13 Nov 2011 às 22:55)

João Soares disse:


> Alerta Laranja de Vento para Terras Altas. Tens que tomar atenção ao que dizes.
> 
> --
> 
> ...



Correcto. Já estive a verificar neste momento. E também estive a verificar que nem uma brisa sopra. Tudo muito calmo.


----------



## dj_teko (13 Nov 2011 às 23:15)

Pra ja tudo passa pela costa


----------



## Rain (13 Nov 2011 às 23:26)

dj_teko disse:


> Pra ja tudo passa pela costa



Mas devem começar a entrar nas próximas horas.
Centro e Sul com muita animação, o radar mostra uma espantosa "barreira", ainda no mar, que cobre todo o litoral sul e já em terra na zona de Lisboa.


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Nov 2011 às 23:27)

Boa noite

A tarde e a noite continuaram calmas. Algum vento ocasional moderado com rajadas e períodos de chuva\aguaceiros fracos.

O acumulado de precipitação é de *11,7 mm*
O vento vai soprando moderado.
Tatual de *17,1ºC*.

Boa semana


----------



## dj_teko (13 Nov 2011 às 23:31)

Rain disse:


> Mas devem começar a entrar nas próximas horas.
> Centro e Sul com muita animação, o radar mostra uma espantosa "barreira", ainda no mar, que cobre todo o litoral sul e já em terra na zona de Lisboa.



Aqui viu-se bem a passar td na costa, a ver vamos entao


----------



## Rain (13 Nov 2011 às 23:44)

dj_teko disse:


> Aqui viu-se bem a passar td na costa, a ver vamos entao



Aqui o vento começou a soprar moderado.


----------



## PauloSR (14 Nov 2011 às 00:06)

Boa noite,

Estão uns amenos 19º C... Quem havia de dizer  O vento aumentou de intensidade.


----------



## João Soares (14 Nov 2011 às 00:08)

Extremos do dia 13.Novembro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: *23.9ºC* [05h45]
Temperatura Mínima: *14.7ºC* [21h30]

Temperatura Média Composta: *17.7ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *80%*

Rajada Máxima: *62.9 km/h*

Precipitação Acumulada: *7.5 mm*

--

Chove fraco, muito fraco, que nada acumula.
*16.0ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## Stinger (14 Nov 2011 às 00:37)

Virá alguma coisa agora á noite ??

Ou temos de estar á espera que a festa passe em lisboa e venha até aqui ??


----------



## João Soares (14 Nov 2011 às 02:37)

Chove fraco e o vento sopra moderadamente de SE.
Sigo com *3.2 mm* acumulados.

*15.5ºC* e *98%* HR

EDIT [02h43]: *4.1 mm*


----------



## João Soares (14 Nov 2011 às 13:42)

Boa Tarde! 

Temperatura Mínima: 13.7ºC
Durante a noite, acumulei *7.4 mm*

Sigo com céu nublado e vento moderado de SE.
*15.9ºC* e *94%* HR


----------



## PauloSR (14 Nov 2011 às 14:41)

Boa tarde,

Dia marcado por alguns aguaceiros fracos, exceptuando o que ocorreu por volta das 12h30, acompanhado de vento moderado.

Siga a pasmaceira deste evento (nesta zona é claro...)


----------



## João Soares (14 Nov 2011 às 16:41)

Boa Tarde! 

Chove fraco e o vento sopra moderadamente de S.
*13.8ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## MarioCabral (14 Nov 2011 às 18:01)

Ola minha gente,

Por aqui o dia foi para dormir depois de trabalhar à noite, fomos tendo chuva quase continua, com variação de períodos de precipitação fraca com outros com alguma intensificação...
Agora o céu está bem carregado, promete qualquer coisa interessante...Sigo com *13,3ºC* e *79%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## João Soares (14 Nov 2011 às 19:03)

De momento, caí um aguaceiro fraco com *12.5ºC*


----------



## MarioCabral (14 Nov 2011 às 19:07)

João Soares disse:


> De momento, caí um aguaceiro fraco com *12.5ºC*



Por aqui tudo parado, sigo com os mesmos *12,5ºC*...


----------



## João Soares (14 Nov 2011 às 19:17)

MarioCabral disse:


> Por aqui tudo parado, sigo com os mesmos *12,5ºC*...



Este aguaceiro rendeu-me 1.0 mm. Seguindo com *8.4 mm*, hoje.
O aguaceiro ainda não terminou mas já não deve tardar muito.
*12.4ºC*


----------



## João Soares (14 Nov 2011 às 20:06)

Eu a pensar que este mero aguaceiro iria der tréguas rapidamente, mas não. Já tenho um acumulado de 2.1 mm com este aguaceiro.
Sigo com *9.5 mm*, hoje.

A temperatura desce devagarinho *12.0ºC*. O vento sopra moderado de SSE.


----------



## João Soares (14 Nov 2011 às 21:56)

Boa Noite! 

A temperatura desceu aos 11.8ºC sendo a mínima do dia, até ao momento.
Por agora, não chove, mas o céu está nublado.
Sigo com um acumulado de *11.8 mm* e *12.4ºC*


----------



## Snifa (14 Nov 2011 às 22:12)

Boas noites, 

por aqui vai chovendo certinho, por vezes com alguma intensidade.. 

sigo com *16 mm* acumulados.

Está fresco, 10.1 ºc  actuais ( mínima *9.8 ºc* às 20:43 h ) ( máxima *14.9ºc* às 00:03 h )

Vento: S 20 Km/h 

Pressão: 1008.3 hpa ( a descer)

Humidade: 97%


----------



## boneli (14 Nov 2011 às 22:20)

Começa a chover...


----------



## Rain (14 Nov 2011 às 22:30)

A calmaria reina por estas bandas.
Chuva e vento fraco marcaram o dia e, de certo, a noite.
Resta esperar pelo próximo evento e que a sorte mude.
Boa semana


----------



## João Soares (14 Nov 2011 às 22:52)

Por Canidelo, vai chovendo. Sigo com *14.9 mm* acumulados.
*12.1ºC*


----------



## filipe cunha (14 Nov 2011 às 23:07)

Por cá hoje acumulei para já 5,7mm


----------



## Snifa (14 Nov 2011 às 23:12)

Tem chovido bem por aqui , sigo com *21.1 mm* acumulados..


----------



## Snifa (14 Nov 2011 às 23:49)

De momento apenas uns chuviscos espaçados *21.6 mm* acumulados.

temp: 10.3 ºc


----------



## CptRena (14 Nov 2011 às 23:59)

Boa noite,

Por aqui tem chovido bem. A estação da Gafanha da Nazaré marca 35,81mm e a AVEIROSUL tem 49,53mm. Bem regado este dia por aqui


----------



## João Soares (15 Nov 2011 às 00:07)

Extremos do dia 14.Novembro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: *17.1ºC* [14h18]
Temperatura Mínima: *11.8ºC* [20h18]

Temperatura Média Composta: *14.3ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *96%*

Rajada Máxima: *40.7 km/h*

Precipitação Acumulada: *15.9 mm*

--

Continua a chover.
*12.1ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## MarioCabral (15 Nov 2011 às 00:22)

João Soares disse:


> Extremos do dia 14.Novembro.2011:
> 
> Temperatura Máxima: *17.1ºC* [14h18]
> Temperatura Mínima: *11.8ºC* [20h18]
> ...



Continua a chover, e nos últimos minutos mais intensamente...Acumulados *20,2mm* ontem...
Sigo com *11,8ºC* e *89%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## GabKoost (15 Nov 2011 às 00:33)

Por aqui começou a chover às 7h30 e nunca mais parou.

O dia acabou com mais de 20mm.

Nada mau para um mês de Novembro que todos previam seco. Vamos lá ver se a acalmia dos próximos dias não é muito extensa.


----------



## João Soares (15 Nov 2011 às 00:59)

Já acumulei *3.2 mm*, até ao momento.
Continua a chover.
*12.1ºC*


----------



## ELJICUATRO (15 Nov 2011 às 01:02)

GabKoost disse:


> Por aqui começou a chover às 7h30 e nunca mais parou.
> 
> O dia acabou com mais de 20mm.
> 
> Nada mau para um mês de Novembro que todos previam seco. Vamos lá ver se a acalmia dos próximos dias não é muito extensa.



Boa noite a todos,

Ouviu-se nas minhas redondezas a cerca de 5mns um forte trovão (actividade eléctrica ainda está presente nestas bandas!!!).

Temp actual: 10.4ºC 
H.R: 92%
Pressão: 1006hPa


----------



## dj_teko (15 Nov 2011 às 01:14)

Chove forte com algum vento.....e parou de repente


----------



## nimboestrato (15 Nov 2011 às 02:18)

dj_teko disse:


> Chove forte com algum vento.....e parou de repente





Se olharmos para o satélite, estamos  quase  no “olhinho” da depressão.
São  naturais   estas descontinuidades.
Na última hora, quase sempre com chuva , mas com vento 
Sul moderado umas vezes,  calmaria total outras e já uns noroestes tímidos,
dá para perceber que  o episódio estará  num último estertor.
Venha de lá o próximo...


----------



## MarioCabral (15 Nov 2011 às 05:05)

Boa noite,

Temos tido ainda alguns períodos de aguaceiros fortes nesta madrugada, mas já não faltará muito para o termino deste episódio...diga-se que a meio de Novembro já foram ultrapassados os *160mm* por aqui, o que dá uma boa folga para o resto do mês...
Fala-se de alguma acalmia nos próximos dias, venha ela então...
Sigo com *11,8ºC*, *89%* de humidade relativa e chuva fraca...


----------



## Snifa (15 Nov 2011 às 07:53)

Bons dias, 

noite com chuva por vezes forte em curtos períodos, acumulando até ao momento *12 mm* ..

Actual:

temp: 11.9 ºc ( mínima *10.1 ºc* )

Vento SW: 14 Km/h

Pressão: 1010.5 hpa

Humidade: 97 %

Céu encoberto, vem muito escuro de Oeste ...

em 15 dias Novembro já ultrapassou Outubro em termos de precipitação acumulada, *164.3 mm* até ao momento.

*305 mm *desde o dia 1 de Outubro 2011 .


----------



## João Soares (15 Nov 2011 às 09:11)

Bom Dia! 

Por Canidelo, a noite também foi chuvosa. Sigo com um acumulado de *11.8 mm*.
Temperatura Mínima: 12.1ºC

Actualmente, ainda chove fraco e o vento sopra moderado de O.
*13.9ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Nov 2011 às 10:25)

Bom dia

Ontem pensei que o acumulado de precipitação ficasse pelos 6,3 mm que tinha pelas 20h; mas eis que a partir das 20h recomeça a chover e depois das 22h ainda choveu bem. No total a *precipitação* cifrou-se em *21,1 mm*
Esta madrugada e agora a manhã mantêm a mesma tónica: chuva moderada até ao momento. O Acumulado de hoje vai em *32,8 mm*
O céu está assim encoberto e o vento tem sido fraco (ocasionalmente moderado).


Tatual: 11,8ºC
Ponto condensação: 11,0ºC
Hr: 93%
Pressão: 1011,0 hPa


----------



## xes (15 Nov 2011 às 11:29)

Bom dia

Por aqui ainda não parou de chover desde as 8 horas, pelo que vi no radar é uma célula que esta a passar na zona norte


----------



## GabKoost (15 Nov 2011 às 12:03)

Chove ININTERRUPTAMENTE desde as 19h30 de ontem.

E o site do IM diz tranquilamente "aguaceiros".

Caso para dizer que nem com a janela aberta acertam com o tempo.


----------



## meteo (15 Nov 2011 às 12:07)

GabKoost disse:


> Chove ININTERRUPTAMENTE desde as 19h30 de ontem.
> 
> E o site do IM diz tranquilamente "aguaceiros".
> 
> Caso para dizer que nem com a janela aberta acertam com o tempo.



A questão é que ai é dos poucos sitios que chove inenterruptamente,se calhar...
Por esse prisma o I.M falha sempre.Porque se pusesse chuva moderada,depois nos sitios do Litoral Norte onde só tivesse caido 2 ou 3 aguaceiros,o I.M nesse caso tinha falhado também...


----------



## PauloSR (15 Nov 2011 às 12:08)

GabKoost disse:


> Chove ININTERRUPTAMENTE desde as 19h30 de ontem.
> 
> E o site do IM diz tranquilamente "aguaceiros".
> 
> Caso para dizer que nem com a janela aberta acertam com o tempo.



Mesmo GabKoost!!!   Choveu e choveu bem...  Esta madrugada foi sempre "certinha" e por vezes forte...

Agora esta tudo bem mais calmo.


----------



## Snifa (15 Nov 2011 às 12:12)

Boas, 

por aqui simplesmente não para de chover, por vezes com intensidade forte , *36.1 mm *acumulados até ao momento...


----------



## DMartins (15 Nov 2011 às 12:23)

Bom dia.
Chove forte agora por Guimarães.
*12.5º*


----------



## João Soares (15 Nov 2011 às 12:33)

Boa Tarde! 

E chove, chove, chove. Sigo com *25.6 mm*.
*14.7ºC*


----------



## Veterano (15 Nov 2011 às 12:48)

Por Rio Tinto e junto ao rio Douro está tudo inundado! Continua a chover forte, este episódio vai dar que falar...


----------



## xes (15 Nov 2011 às 12:52)

Boas

Já liguei o pc e acumulei desde a meia noite uns 31.2mm

actualmente com 13º e neste momento já não chove.


----------



## Snifa (15 Nov 2011 às 13:40)

Veterano disse:


> Por Rio Tinto e junto ao rio Douro está tudo inundado! Continua a chover forte, este episódio vai dar que falar...



Por aqui também algumas zonas alagadas com lençóis de água , sigo com *40.2 mm* acumulados e a chuva continua...


----------



## mirra (15 Nov 2011 às 14:23)

Guimarães tambem com muita acumulação ...


----------



## xes (15 Nov 2011 às 15:06)

Até a esta hora não chove ou chove muito pouco

32.0mm

Pensei que fosse acumular mais, apesar que o dia ainda não acabou


----------



## F_R (15 Nov 2011 às 15:10)

Pelo que vi há pouco nos noticiários houve inundações em Ermesinde


----------



## Stinger (15 Nov 2011 às 16:15)

desculpai la mas aqui o pessoal com medias de 30 mm nesta noite e noticias d inundacoes faz com que as previsoes do im sejam um fiasco autentico , e é como o user diz nem com uma janela aberta . Tambem pensei que fosse calma a noite mas foi tdu inverso . Sempre chuva moderada por vezes forte e sem parar , ainda neste momento chove !


----------



## PauloSR (15 Nov 2011 às 16:25)

Boa tarde a todos,

Pois é, quem diria o que estava reservado. Chuva, chuva e mais chuva... Sempre contínua e por vezes ate bem forte...


----------



## xes (15 Nov 2011 às 17:10)

Boas

Talvez desde as 14:00 que já não chove


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Nov 2011 às 17:27)

meteo disse:


> A questão é que ai é dos poucos sitios que chove inenterruptamente,se calhar...



Não foi o único local onde choveu ininterruptamente desde as 20h de ontem.
O gráfico de hoje demonstra-o:






Eu percebo a dificuldade de por vezes fazer previsões. Mas o "nowcasting" também deve ser aplicado aos profissionais do IM.
Efectuar previsões 1 a 2 vezes por dia e depois não atualizar, se mandatório (neste caso justificava-se), só demonstra que também cometem erros.
Não os censuro, não é isso que está em causa. Mas pede-se mais atenção a estas situações, para que estejam atentos e se for caso disso atualizem as previsões. Afinal é esse o seu papel...

--------------------------------

Por cá a chuva foi uma constante. Entre as 11h e as 15h a chuva foi forte, acompanhada de ventos moderados, por vezes com rajadas.
O acumulado de precipitação cifra-se agora nuns "inesperados" *78 mm*






Neste momento a chuva está a abrandar. Pelas imagens de satélite não tarda poderemos apenas contar com chuva fraca\chuviscos ou aguaceiros.


----------



## filipe cunha (15 Nov 2011 às 19:26)

Aristocrata disse:


> Mas pede-se mais atenção a estas situações, para que estejam atentos e se for caso disso atualizem as previsões. Afinal é esse o seu papel...



Quem os responsabiliza se choveu a mais foi por obra de alguem superior e as tecnicas existentes não detectaram nota-se pelo estado fisico em que estão certas EM e a falta de limpeza das mesmas já para não falar no site do IM, em que certas estações mal tem um parametro para mostrar....
Poderia haver mais brio e zelo, afinal é o local de trabalho, mas resumindo isto até na meteorologia é por cores, como a espera nas urgências dos hospitais, é só habituarmo-nos


----------



## GabKoost (15 Nov 2011 às 20:08)

Eu cá acho que depois de uma noite de chuva contínua, ao início da manhã, vendo que a situação não se ia alterar, o IM deveria ter alterado o ícone de "períodos de céu nebulado" com "aguaceiros" para "Céu coberto" e "chuva".

Tendo em conta que muita gente se guia pelo site para planear o seu dia é realmente inconcebível que nem isso façam.

Imaginem ter de pegar no carro e ir de Valença ao Porto pela nacional. Olham para o site e pensam:

- Bem, isso deve melhorar não tarda!

No entanto levam com chuva e mais chuva pelo caminho, transito a 30 kmh, estrada perigosa etc.

Pelo menos para os distritos de Porto, Braga e Viana, deveriam ter feito um update logo de manhã.

Vejo aqui no fórum alguns users muito mais dedicados ao rigor meteorológico do que as pessoas que são pagas para isso.


----------



## Snifa (15 Nov 2011 às 20:45)

Boas noites, 

a chuva já parou há algum tempo... *44.2 mm* acumulados que caíram na sua grande maioria durante a manhã/início da tarde, tive conhecimento de várias inundações, causadas nomeadamente por deficiente ou inexistente limpeza de sarjetas completamente entupidas, em especial por folhas de árvores... 

*Actual
*
temp: 12.5 ºc ( máxima *12.9 ºc* ) 

Vento W: 9Km/h

Pressão: 1015.2 hpa

Humidade: 92 %


----------



## filipe cunha (15 Nov 2011 às 20:48)

GabKoost disse:


> Eu cá acho que depois de uma noite de chuva contínua, ao início da manhã, vendo que a situação não se ia alterar, o IM deveria ter alterado o ícone de "períodos de céu nebulado" com "aguaceiros" para "Céu coberto" e "chuva".
> 
> Tendo em conta que muita gente se guia pelo site para planear o seu dia é realmente inconcebível que nem isso façam.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acordo....


----------



## Rain (15 Nov 2011 às 21:59)

É de facto lamentável que o IM se limite a fazer previsões, sem que actualize as mesmas por virtude de alterações decorridas (significativas).
Por aqui choveu e choveu bem, como mostra a estação de Merelim:


----------



## João Soares (15 Nov 2011 às 22:02)

Boa Noite! 

Acumulei *26,6 mm* 

Temperatura Máxima: *15,7ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *12,1ºC*

Temperatura Actual: *14,7ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Nov 2011 às 22:09)

Entretanto a chuva parou e o vento acalmou também.
O céu permanece muito nublado.
O acumulado de *precipitação* foi de *80 mm* - tive de "abanar" o pluviómetro para me dar a _conta certa_

Foi de certa forma inesperado este valor, mas pelas 10h já desconfiava que a chuva estaria bem presente ao longo do resto da manhã e tarde. Permitiu pela cadência encharcar bem os solos - já notei no poço que as chuvas dos últimos dias foram benéficas.

Boa noite


----------



## Paula (15 Nov 2011 às 22:14)

Boa noite.
Por Braga, esta noite reina a pasmaceira.
Céu nublado, sendo que não chove já desde as 18h (mais coisa, menos coisa). No entanto foi um dia muito chuvoso, nomeadamente pela manhã.

T.actual: 12.1 ºC
HR: 80%

Fui à poucos minutos à rua e sente-se um ar frio e o vento é, em geral, fraco.


----------



## filipe cunha (15 Nov 2011 às 23:10)

Por cá acumulou 9,6mm


----------



## Stinger (16 Nov 2011 às 01:51)

E chove e chove


----------



## Veterano (16 Nov 2011 às 08:57)

Bom dia. Regresso do sol, de forma tímida, ainda com bastantes nuvens.

  Por Rio Tinto registo 10,2º, com vento fraco.


----------



## João Soares (16 Nov 2011 às 13:49)

Boa Tarde! 

Temperatura Mínima: *11,2ºC*

Sigo com vento fraco de S.
*16,2ºC* e *91%* HR.


----------



## Iceberg (16 Nov 2011 às 14:50)

Pinga debilmente em Braga. Um dia tipicamente outonal.


----------



## Paula (16 Nov 2011 às 18:49)

Boas.
Por Braga, como já aqui foi referido, esteve um dia típico de Outono. Por volta das 14h caíram umas pingas que quase nem chegavam ao chão. O vento esteve em geral fraco.

Atual:
12.6ºC
H.R: 78%

A estação da Quinta da Capela- BragaSul, regista acumulação de 1mm


----------



## Snifa (16 Nov 2011 às 22:56)

Boas noites, 

*dados actuais
*
tempª : 11.1 ºc ( mínima* 9.3 ºc* ) ( máxima *15.4 ºc* )

Vento: NNW: 5 Km/h

Pressão: 1022.5 hpa

Humidade: 95%

Precipitação : *0.8 mm*

Dia de céu por vezes muito nublado..

Ontem dia bastante chuvoso aqui pelo Norte.. 







Principais acumulados diários nas estações do IM: 

Vila Real: *62.1 mm* 

Arouca: *60.5 mm*

Porto ( aeroporto) : *49.2 mm*

Lamas de Mouro : *44.4 mm*


----------



## filipe cunha (16 Nov 2011 às 23:19)

Por 0.6mm, agora muito frio 8.4.ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Nov 2011 às 23:40)

Boa noite

De madrugada um aguaceiro e outro ao início da manhã renderam-me 1,0 mm.
Pela tarde mais umas pingas mas nada relevante.
O vento esteve fraco e o céu geralmente muito nublado.


*	                       Actual:      
Temperatura:	        8.5 °C	
Ponto de Orvalho:	7.0 °C	
Humidade:	                90%	        
Velocidade do Vento:	0.0km/h
Rajada de Vento:	         2.1km/h
Vento:	                 WNW
Pressão:	                1021.9hPa
Precipitação:	1.0mm*


----------



## Veterano (17 Nov 2011 às 08:31)

Bom dia. Manhã com alguns nevoeiros mas também muito sol, muita humidade no ar, vento fraco de leste e 7,8º em Rio Tinto.


----------



## xes (17 Nov 2011 às 09:17)

Bom dia 

Ontem e hoje começo o dia com sol.

Temp. 7.9º quando sai de casa.


----------



## João Soares (17 Nov 2011 às 14:40)

Boa Tarde! 

Temperatura Mínima: 10,2ºC

O vento sopra fraco de O.
*17,2ºC* e *69%* HR.


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Nov 2011 às 17:16)

Boa tarde,

Finalmente algum sossego depois de nesta última semana termos tido muita precipitação...já próximo dos 200mm...houve quem tivesse dito que Novembro seria bem seco, cá está a resposta
Hoje foi um dia soalheiro de Outono, sem vento e com o céu praticamente sempre limpo...bastantes queimadas por aqui...
Mínima de *8,6ºc* e Máxima de *16,4ºc*...
Sigo com *14,4ºc* e *70%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## aikkoset (17 Nov 2011 às 18:36)

Boa noite a todos
Depois de alguns dias de chuva eis que o frio regressa, sigo com 11.2º max hoje 19.6º


----------



## Snifa (17 Nov 2011 às 20:37)

Boas noites, 

dia de céu geralmente pouco nublado ou limpo, madrugada fresca com formação de nevoeiros..

*actual*

temp: 11.4 ºc ( mínima *6.7 ºc* ) ( máxima *16.9 ºc *)

Vento ESE: 3Km/h

Humidade: 88 %

Pressão: 1021.6 hpa ( a descer )


Amanhã a chuva está de regresso..


----------



## João Soares (17 Nov 2011 às 20:47)

Boa Noite! 

Por Canidelo, a máxima foi de uns agradáveis 18.2ºC.

Sigo com vento fraco de NNE.
*13.1ºC* e *96%* HR.


----------



## João Soares (17 Nov 2011 às 22:56)

Boa Noite! 

Em _Canidelo_, sigo com *12,3ºC* e *98%* HR.

Em AveiroSul, sigo com *10,9ºC* e *88% HR*.


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Nov 2011 às 23:44)

Boa noite

O dia hoje foi marcado céu pouco nublado e vento fraco. Alguns bancos de nevoeiro ocuparam os vales pelo início da manhã.
Neste momento o céu encontra-se limpo, com bancos de neblina e o vento é fraco.

Agora venha de lá mais uma chuvinha

*Tmín: 4,9ºC*
*Tmáx: 18,7ºC*

*Tatual: 6,0ºC
Hr: 89%
Ponto condensação: 5,0ºC
Pressão: 1019,0 hPa*


----------



## João Soares (18 Nov 2011 às 00:34)

Extremos do dia 17.Novembro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: *18.2ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *10.2ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *13.4ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *89% HR*

---

A temperatura desce muito lentamente, seguindo com *12,1ºC*


----------



## Veterano (18 Nov 2011 às 08:55)

Bom dia. O céu começa a encher-se de nuvens, mas para já ainda algum sol, vento muito fraco de leste e 8,2º.


----------



## aikkoset (18 Nov 2011 às 13:29)

Boa tarde!
 Por cá começa a cair os primeiros pingos de chuva, vento fraco de sul com a temp. a não querer subir 12.1ºc actual min hoje 6.3ºc


----------



## Paula (18 Nov 2011 às 14:34)

Boas tardes.
O dia começou com algumas nuvens, vindo estas a aumentar ao longo da manhã. Quando saí de casa para a universidade, pelas 7:30h,  estava um friozinho mais ou menos 


Pelas 13h começou a pingar fraco  
Chove agora, com 13.3ºC e vento em geral fraco.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Nov 2011 às 14:59)

Ainda muito ao largo, aproxima-se actividade eléctrica atmosférica ao litoral norte ...

ImapWeather


----------



## xes (18 Nov 2011 às 16:00)

Boa tarde

Vai chovendo por aqui: 3.0mm e temperatura nos 12º


----------



## GabKoost (18 Nov 2011 às 17:31)

Chove sem parar desde o início da tarde.

inverno típico!


----------



## filipe cunha (18 Nov 2011 às 18:28)

Por cá começou a chover pelas 13h e acumulou 6.6mm


----------



## João Soares (18 Nov 2011 às 19:02)

Boa Noite! 

Sigo com uns meros *5.1 mm* acumulados.
*13.7ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## xes (18 Nov 2011 às 19:44)

Boa noite

8.4mm acumulados


----------



## Snifa (18 Nov 2011 às 22:21)

Boas noites, 

dia de céu geralmente nublado, alguma chuva a partir da tarde..

*Dados actuais
*
tempª 11.7 ºc ( mínima *6.6 ºc* ) ( máxima *12.6 ºc* )

Vento SE: 22 Km/h

Pressão: 1009.6 hpa

Humidade: 95 %

Precipitação : *11.4 mm*

Novembro já ultrapassa os *200 mm *de precipitação acumulada,  sigo com: * 208.7mm* em 18 dias


----------



## lucitown (18 Nov 2011 às 23:09)

Como vai ser a madrugada?


----------



## filipe cunha (18 Nov 2011 às 23:42)

Por cá acumulou 10,8mm


----------



## GabKoost (18 Nov 2011 às 23:50)

Uns 18 manhosos milímetros até agora.

A chuva parece ter abrandado. Agora é para os molha tolos! Espero que volte com força em breve!


----------



## MarioCabral (18 Nov 2011 às 23:55)

Boa noite,

Por aqui perto das 12h começaram as primeiras pingas, mas durante a tarde é que começou a cair com mais intensidade, acumulados *14,6mm*...também já os 200mm ficaram para trás...
Sigo com *12,3ºC* e *83%* de humidade relativa...
Mínima de *9,1ºC* durante os primeiros raios de sol...e máxima de *14,3ºC*...


----------



## João Soares (19 Nov 2011 às 00:19)

Extremos do dia 18.Novembro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: *15.5ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *11.2ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *13.3ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *92%*

Precipitação Acumulada: *8.4 mm*

--

Por agora, não chove. O vento sopra fraco de SE.
*12.7ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## 1337 (19 Nov 2011 às 02:03)

Por aquii começou a chover ás 12:30 so parou perto da meia noite. o acumulado foi de 25.9mm. muito bom


----------



## Veterano (19 Nov 2011 às 13:41)

Bom dia. Manhã agradável, com algumas nuvens inofensivas, vento fraco e 18,7º.


----------



## MarioCabral (19 Nov 2011 às 15:43)

Boa tarde,

O dia começou nublado e é assim que se mantém, nada de precipitação por hoje...
Sigo com 16,3ºC e 67% de humidade relativa, o sol vai fazendo aparições esporádicas....
Máxima de *16,6ºC* e mínima de *10,5ºC*...
Ainda espero até Dezembro estarmos próximos dos 0ºC...para já nada...


----------



## João Soares (19 Nov 2011 às 15:55)

MarioCabral disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> O dia começou nublado e é assim que se mantém, nada de precipitação por hoje...
> Sigo com 16,3ºC e 67% de humidade relativa, o sol vai fazendo aparições esporádicas....



Exactamente como aqui.
Sigo com uns agradáveis *16.8ºC* e *94%* HR.


----------



## MarioCabral (19 Nov 2011 às 16:53)

Muita nebulosidade vinda de SE, tal como se pode comprovar pelo sat24...virá ainda mais qualquer coisa...?


----------



## João Soares (19 Nov 2011 às 17:03)

MarioCabral disse:


> Muita nebulosidade vinda de SE, tal como se pode comprovar pelo sat24...virá ainda mais qualquer coisa...?



Se acontecer alguma coisa, deverá ser um mini-macro-aguaceiro 
Há bocadinho vi um _sun dog_, mas não o fotografei porque deixei a minha máquina, em Aveiro. 

Sigo com *16.8ºC*


----------



## MarioCabral (19 Nov 2011 às 17:32)

João Soares disse:


> Se acontecer alguma coisa, deverá ser um mini-macro-aguaceiro
> Há bocadinho vi um _sun dog_, mas não o fotografei porque deixei a minha máquina, em Aveiro.
> 
> Sigo com *16.8ºC*



Sun dog visível daqui, mas assim que fui buscar a minha máquina fotográfica perdi o melhor ângulo que tinha e lá se foi...

Sigo com *15,4ºC* e *74%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Paula (19 Nov 2011 às 17:45)

Boas tardes.
O dia por Braga esteve nublado, não choveu (pelo menos na minha zona), e esteve quase sempre vento fraco. O sol ainda brilhou durante a manhã, mas as nuvens depressa apareceram.

T.atual: 13.9ºC
H.R: 54%

Vento nulo.


----------



## aikkoset (19 Nov 2011 às 18:21)

Boa tarde
Começa agora a chuver fraco!
http://www.meteogalicia.es/observacion/radar/radar.action?request_locale=gl

temp 13.7ºc


----------



## João Soares (19 Nov 2011 às 18:50)

Caí um aguaceiro fraco há coisa de 20 minutos.

*15.8ºC* e *86%* HR.


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Nov 2011 às 19:24)

Boa noite

Ontem acumulei 13,7 mm de precipitação. Hoje ainda nada...já choveu, molhou até regular o chão mas nada acumulou (mania do pluviómetro que só quer contar de 1 em 1 mm)
Tempo fresco mas enquanto o sol esteve presente até foi bem agradável.
Para o interior vislumbram-se nuvens bem escuras.


Tmín: 6,6ºC
Tmáx: 16,3ºC

Tatual: 12,3ºC
Hr: 76%
Ponto condensação: 9,0ºC
Pressão: 1007,0 hPa
Vento médio: 4,3 km\h
Rajada: 5,0 km\h de ONO


----------



## João Soares (20 Nov 2011 às 01:03)

Extremos do dia 19.Novembro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: *16.9ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *11.6ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *14.1ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *95%*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0.0 mm*

--

Tem chovido muito debilmente, mas só agora é que acumulei o 1ºmm. 
*13.3ºC* e *98%* HR.
Vento fraco de NE.


----------



## Snifa (20 Nov 2011 às 11:26)

Bons dias, 

alguma chuva fraca durante a madrugada acumulando *2.8 mm*

*actual
*
temp: 12.6 ºc ( mínima *10.1ºc*)

Vento: ENE: 12 Km/h

Pressão: 1011.8 hpa

Humidade: 88%


----------



## João Soares (20 Nov 2011 às 15:19)

Boa Tarde! 

Temperatura Mínima: 12.4ºC

Acumulei durante a madrugada *2.1 mm*

--

Actualmente, céu nublado e vento fraco de SO.
*15.9ºC* e *93%* HR


----------



## MarioCabral (20 Nov 2011 às 17:23)

Boa tarde,

Durante a noite foi chovendo mas com pouca intensidade, muito embora o chão estivesse bem molhado...acumulados *2,1mm*...
Durante o dia foi ameaçando algumas vezes, mas nunca o suficiente para andar com o guarda-chuva....
Mínima de *11,4ºC* e máxima de *16,4ºC*...
Sigo com *14,1ºC* e *78%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## MarioCabral (20 Nov 2011 às 18:40)

Sigo com *12,4ºC* e *84%* de humidade relativa...
Nada de precipitação...


----------



## João Soares (20 Nov 2011 às 18:47)

O vento parou por completo e a temperatura desce normalmente. 
*13.6ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## MarioCabral (20 Nov 2011 às 21:50)

Até à meia-noite a mínima vai sucessivamente sendo batida...actuais *11,2ºC*...


----------



## Falkor (20 Nov 2011 às 23:49)

Boa noite, por aqui a temperatura é de 9.2 e a HR de 79%


----------



## João Soares (21 Nov 2011 às 00:29)

Extremos do dia 20.Novembro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: *16.9ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *11.7ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *13.8ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *97%*

Precipitação Acumulada: *2.1 mm*

---

Por agora, céu limpo e vento fraco de NE.
*11.3ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## Veterano (21 Nov 2011 às 08:48)

Bom dia. Nevoeiro intenso em Rio Tinto, enquanto que no Aviz o sol brilha.


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Nov 2011 às 10:23)

Bom dia

O dia apresenta-se muito nublado.
Alguns bancos de nevoeiro pela zona, num ou noutro vale mais fechado. Algumas nuvens altas e médias a esta hora.
O vento é fraco.
A chuva está ainda um pouco atrasada relativamente ao previsto...mas virá concerteza!

Previsão do IM:

"Previsão para 2ª feira, 21 de novembro de 2011

Céu pouco nublado, aumentando gradualmente de nebulosidade
a partir da madrugada, do litoral para o interior.
*Períodos de chuva a partir do meio da manhã no litoral*
estendendo-se gradualmente às restantes regiões, sendo mais
significativa a norte do alinhamento Sintra-Estrela e passando
a regime de aguaceiros.
Queda de neve para o final do dia acima dos 1200 metros.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), tornando-se moderado
(15 a 35 km/h) de noroeste no litoral a sul do Cabo Carvoeiro
a partir do final da manhã e moderado a forte (25 a 40 km/h)
na faixa costeira ocidental e nas terras altas no final do dia.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal nos vales e terras baixas.
Formação de geada nas regiões do interior Norte e Centro."

Dados atuais:


----------



## João Soares (21 Nov 2011 às 12:34)

Bom Dia/Boa Tarde! 

Temperatura Mínima: 9.0ºC

Céu muito nublado e alguma neblina. O vento sopra fraco de SE.
*14.4ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## João Soares (21 Nov 2011 às 14:01)

Boa Tarde! 

Começou a chover fraquinho! 
*14.7ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## jpmartins (21 Nov 2011 às 14:13)

Boa tarde,
Começa a chover também por aqui.


----------



## João Soares (21 Nov 2011 às 14:32)

Já tenho os meus 1.3 mm.
Continua a chover moderadamente e o vento sopra fraco de S.
*14.1ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Nov 2011 às 14:43)

João Soares disse:


> Já tenho os meus 1.3 mm.
> Continua a chover moderadamente e o vento sopra fraco de S.
> *14.1ºC* e *98%* HR.



Boa tarde,

Por aqui também já começou a chover, mas ainda muito timidamente...acumulados *0,8mm*!
Durante a noite este fresco ainda, mínima de *8,4ºc*...
Sigo com *13,8ºC* e *88%* de humidade relativa...actualmente não chove...


----------



## Snifa (21 Nov 2011 às 14:44)

Chuva forte por aqui, sigo com *5.1 mm *acumulados...


----------



## Paula (21 Nov 2011 às 14:46)

João Soares disse:


> Já tenho os meus 1.3 mm.
> Continua a chover moderadamente e o vento sopra fraco de S.
> *14.1ºC* e *98%* HR.



Boa tarde.
Começou a chover aqui, pouco depois das 14h. 
Atual: 14ºC e 64% de humidade relativa..

Faz-se sentir um ar frio na rua, mas o vento é em geral fraco


----------



## Veterano (21 Nov 2011 às 15:10)

Pelo Aviz já parou a chuva, mas ameaça ainda...


----------



## Fi (21 Nov 2011 às 16:07)

Só agora saí à rua... Mas que céu escuro e pesado é este?!! Até me assustei. 

Temperatura de 14,8ºC mas está frio. Seremos brindados com mais chuva esta noite?


----------



## João Soares (21 Nov 2011 às 17:06)

Há bocado choveu mais um pouco e o vento até soprou moderadamente, com uma rajada máxima de 32.0 kmh.
Sigo com 2.3 mm acumulados.
*12.8ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## Veterano (21 Nov 2011 às 17:16)

Chuva moderada de regresso!


----------



## João Soares (21 Nov 2011 às 20:15)

Boa Noite! 

Já não me encontro no meu posto de vigia. Hoje e até 6ªf reportarei de Aveiro, mas a actualizar os dados da estação de Canidelo (só se falhar alguma coisa na comunicação de lá é que dificilmente direi alguma coisa).

Por Aveiro, noite muito calma. Céu nublado e vento fraco por vezes moderado.
*13,7ºC* e *73%* HR.

Em Canidelo, o vento sopra fraco a moderado de N.
*12,7ºC* e *97%* HR.
Precipitação Acumulada: *3,3 mm*


----------



## Snifa (21 Nov 2011 às 22:45)

Boas noites, 

por aqui vão caindo alguns curtos aguaceiros, pelo satélite mais se aproximam do Litoral Norte ..

*actual*

temp: 9.4 ºc ( mínima *6.4 ºc* ) ( máxima *12.8 ºc* )

Vento NW: 20 Km/h

Pressão: 1017.3 hpa

Humidade: 91 %

Precipitação até ao momento: *7.1 mm*


----------



## filipe cunha (21 Nov 2011 às 23:36)

Por cá acumulou 3,8mm e agora 9,0.ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Nov 2011 às 00:16)

Boa noite

O dia apresentou períodos de chuva fraca\moderada.
O vento inicialmente fraco tornou-se moderado ao final da tarde, fresco e com rajadas de SSO.
Agora pelas 23h a chuva regressou moderada.

Dados de ontem dia 21 e dados atuais (a negro):


----------



## jpmartins (22 Nov 2011 às 00:23)

Boa noite

O vento começa a soprar forte, o alerta amarelo do IM a partir das 00h, certinho.


----------



## nimboestrato (22 Nov 2011 às 01:09)

" Quando Deus queria, até de norte chovia".
Pois bem, por aqui , é o adágio  desta madrugada.
E que fresquinho que está.


----------



## Snifa (22 Nov 2011 às 07:56)

Bons dias, 

noite de aguaceiros por vezes intensos, acumulando até ao momento *11.4 mm*, neste momento céu encoberto.

*Actual*

temp: 9.2 ºc ( mínima *8.4 ºc* )

Vento: NNW: 16 Km/h

Pressão: 1011.8 hpa

Humidade: 96%


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Nov 2011 às 07:58)

Bom dia

Foi uma boa noite de chuva. Sempre moderada e quase contínua.
Por agora chove fraco e o céu permanece encoberto.
O vento é fraco de N.

*Precipitação acumulada: 20,8 mm
Tatual: 9,2ºC
Hr: 92%
Ponto condensação: 8,0ºC
Pressão: 1011,0 hPa​*


----------



## Veterano (22 Nov 2011 às 08:42)

Bom dia. Vai chovendo por aqui, com nuvens a desfilar trazidas pelo vento moderado de norte.

  E registo 9,6º em Rio Tinto.


----------



## João Soares (22 Nov 2011 às 13:23)

Bom Dia!

Extremos do dia 21.Novembro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: *15,4ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *9,0ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *11,8ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *98%*

Precipitação Acumulada: *4,3 mm*

--

Hoje, a mínima foi mais alta que ontem, ficando-se pelos 10,2ºC.

Tenho um acumulado de *8,3 mm*. Veremos se ainda seremos contemplados com alguma coisa 

O vento sopra fraco de N.
*15,2ºC* e *63%* HR.

---

Em AveiroSul, o acumulado é de *17,5 mm*


----------



## 1337 (22 Nov 2011 às 13:26)

por aqui choveu a noite toda moderado por vezes com periodos mais forte acumulando 25 mm


----------



## GabKoost (22 Nov 2011 às 16:44)

Foi uma noite muito proveitosa.

Marca bem acima dos 20mm.

Ao fazer, depois do almoço, uma caminhada pela serra, já deu para verificar que a água já vai saindo pelas frinchas dos penedos.

Sinal inequívoco que as reservas de água estão a ficar mais bem compostas.

De qualquer forma, acho que todos iremos apreciar o interregno que os próximos dias vão trazer. Vai-se a chuva e vem o frio!


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Nov 2011 às 17:24)

Bom final de tarde

A chuva parou ao início da manhã. Entretanto o céu foi progressivamente perdendo a sua capa cinzenta, estando agora quase pouco nublado.
Decerto a noite já será bem mais fria com um céu descoberto...
O vento tem sido fraco agora pela tarde.
O acumulado de precipitação cifrou-se nuns interessantes *22,1 mm*.

Dados atuais e extremos de hoje:


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Nov 2011 às 19:45)

Boa noite, durante a madrugada bastante vento e alguma chuva, mas nada de especial por aqui...

Mínima de 9,1ºC e apenas acumulados *3,7mm*...

Sigo ainda com uns quentes *13,2ºC* e *81%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Veterano (23 Nov 2011 às 09:01)

Bom dia. Muito sol pela manhã, algumas nuvens dispersas, vento fraco de norte e 9,7º.


----------



## Paula (23 Nov 2011 às 14:12)

Boas tardes.
Mas que belo dia 
Estou com uns atuais.. 23.3ºC 
Sim, ninguém diria. Se não estou em erro, Braga será a cidade com a máxima mais alta, hoje.
Vento em geral fraco.

23.3ºC
HR: 24%


----------



## Snifa (23 Nov 2011 às 22:49)

Boas noites, 

um belo dia de sol, algum nevoeiro matinal em especial junto ao rio..

*actual*

tempª 15.2 ºc ( mínima *7.7 ºc* ) ( máxima *18.1 ºc* )

Vento ENE: 16 Km/h

Pressão: 1026.8 hpa

Humidade: 70 %

Céu limpo.

Ontem o acumulado de precipitação ainda subiu aos *12.4 mm*


----------



## Veterano (24 Nov 2011 às 08:56)

Bom dia. Dia de muito sol, com vento fraco de de leste e uns agradáveis 13,8º.


----------



## João Soares (24 Nov 2011 às 15:33)

Extremos do dia 22.Novembro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: *16,6ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *10,4ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *13,3ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *8.4 mm*

--

Extremos do dia 23.Novembro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: *20,0ºC**
Temperatura Mínima: *9,0ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *14,6ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0.0mm*

* A máxima poderá ter sido mais elevada, porque houve um corte de dados das 14h às 17h. Na 6ªf (amanhã) darei certezas de quanto foi a máxima.


----------



## João Soares (24 Nov 2011 às 15:34)

Boa Tarde! 

Noite quente por Canidelo, com temperatura mínima de 15,0ºC.

Vento fraco de Leste.
*19,5ºC* e *37%* HR.


----------



## MarioCabral (25 Nov 2011 às 02:54)

Agora que o Inverno deu algumas tréguas, pelo menos no que se refere à precipitação...eis que os membros tiraram alguns dias de folga...
Esta noite segue calma mas mais fresca que a anterior...


----------



## João Soares (25 Nov 2011 às 03:20)

Extremos do dia 24.Novembro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: *19,5ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *13,5ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *16,5ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *52%*

--

Sigo com vento nulo. 
Temperatura agradável de *13,2ºC* e *73%* HR.


----------



## Veterano (25 Nov 2011 às 08:52)

Bom dia. Um fim de semana solarengo na calha, com muito sol e vento fraco. Por agora 9,7º em Rio Tinto, mais fresco do que ontem.


----------



## João Soares (25 Nov 2011 às 10:59)

Bom Dia! 

Em Canidelo, registei uma mínima de 10,2ºC

Sigo com *15,2ºC* e *73%* HR.


----------



## Iceberg (25 Nov 2011 às 13:40)

Aqui por Braga, uma manhã ligeiramente mais fresca que as anteriores, devido a alguma nebulosidade alta dispersa, que agora já se vai dissipando ...


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Nov 2011 às 21:37)

Boa noite

A manhã começou bem fresquinha por aqui mas o dia tornou-se agradável.
Alguma nebulosidade alta esteve presente e o vento foi fraco.
A noite agora está com alguma neblina.
De salientar a elevada pressão atmosférica, tendo hoje chegado ao máximo de 1034,1 hPa.

Dados de hoje e atuais:







Bom fim de semana


----------



## Snifa (25 Nov 2011 às 22:44)

Boas noites, 

dia de céu por vezes com alguma nebulosidade alta em especial durante a manhã, temperatura agradável durante a tarde.

*actual
*
temp: 10.9 ºc ( mínima *8.4 ºc* ) ( máxima *17.6 ºc* )

Vento:NE: 4 Km/h

Pressão: 1031.2 hpa

Humidade: 91%


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Nov 2011 às 23:14)

Que frio lá fora, parece que estamos no polo norte, sigo com *7,6 ºC*, nevoeiro fraco, vento calmo e 100% de humidade relativa.

Nestes ultimos dias tenho registado muito calor de dia por volta dos 23ºc quase sempre e á noite a temperatura atinge pelo menos os 6ºC. 
Aqui em Espinho de manhã em alguns terrenos baldios, estou cobertos pela uma intensa camada de neve ( geada).
Bem como o tempo anda.


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Nov 2011 às 23:19)

Esqueci-me de dizer neste momento a pressão atmosférica está muito alta, *1030 hPa*.

Tenho uma duvida, o que significa pressão baixa e alta relativamente á temperatura? Existe alguma explicação possivel de a temperatura alterar-se devido ás diferenças de pressão atmosférica?


----------



## filipe cunha (25 Nov 2011 às 23:50)

Por cá foi minima de 6,4C e maxima de 22,4C


----------



## João Soares (26 Nov 2011 às 02:16)

Extremos do dia 25.Novembro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: *18.2ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *10.2ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *14.3ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *83%*

--

Céu limpo e vento moderado de NE.
*12.3ºC* e *91%*

Quando o vento começou a soprar com maior intensidade a temperatura começou a subir.


----------



## João Soares (26 Nov 2011 às 15:54)

Boa Tarde! 

Temperatura Mínima: 11.3ºC

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NO.
*18.8ºC* e *60%* HR


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Nov 2011 às 15:57)

Boa tarde a todos,
Mais um dia de muito sol neste "November rain", as noites já têm sido algo frescas, não pela temperatura descer muito, mas pela humidade se manter em valores elevados, o que causa um desconforto térmico bem grande...
Durante a madrugada mínima de *9,9ºC*...
Máxima de *18,2ºC*, já não deverá ser batida...
Sigo com uns actuais *17,8ºC*, *53%* de humidade relativa e tal como já alguns membros disseram, pressão atmosférica em alta...1026,9hPa...


----------



## Paula (26 Nov 2011 às 20:04)

Boa noite.
Mais um belo dia de sol, e céu pouco nublado.
Temp mínima 6.8ºC
Temp máxima 23.5 ºC

Atual: 9.9ºC
H.R: 69%
Céu limpo e vento fraco.
Parece estar a formar-se neblina, tal como ontem à noite


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Nov 2011 às 20:52)

*Ahhhh, a estabilidade anticiclónica...*

Boa noite

Um dia agradável, com um início fresco e normal para a época.
O céu apresentou-se pouco nublado, com algumas nuvens altas mas bem menos do que ontem.
Pela tarde o sol era até um pouco primaveril, convidando a uns passeios "à la pata"...
A noite segue o mesmo tom das anteriores e a temperatura lá vai baixando lentamente.

Dados de hoje e atuais:


----------



## Veterano (26 Nov 2011 às 22:18)

Foi sem dúvida um dia muito agradável, sol ainda quente, algo mais do que 20º, deu para andar de t-shirt.

  Próximos dias parecidos...


----------



## João Soares (26 Nov 2011 às 22:21)

Boa Noite! 

Sigo com céu limpo e vento nulo.
*12.6ºC* e *94%* HR.


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Nov 2011 às 23:09)

Noite húmida e fresca já...onde vai parar o termómetro?
Sigo com *10,8ºC* e *80%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## João Soares (26 Nov 2011 às 23:34)

MarioCabral disse:


> Noite húmida e fresca já...onde vai parar o termómetro?
> Sigo com *10,8ºC* e *80%* de humidade relativa...



Por aqui também segue uma noite húmida, mas não tão fresca.
*12.2ºC* e *92%* HR


----------



## João Soares (27 Nov 2011 às 01:45)

Extremos do dia 26.Novembro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: *19.1ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *11.3ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *14.5ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *76%*

--

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NNE.
*10.9ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## Snifa (27 Nov 2011 às 10:44)

Bons dias, 

mínima de *6.2 ºc *

*Actual*

tempª 10.8 ºc 

Vento NE : 13 Km/h

Pressão: 1027.5 hpa

Humidade: 83%

Céu limpo


----------



## João Soares (27 Nov 2011 às 12:53)

Bom Dia/Boa Tarde! 

O vento não deu tréguas durante a noite e a temperatura não consegui descer por aí além, ficando-se nos 9.2ºC

Céu limpo, mas com alguma neblina no horizonte. Vento fraco de SSO.
*14.7ºC* e *91%* HR.


----------



## Paula (27 Nov 2011 às 13:40)

Boa tarde. 
Hoje faz-se sentir mais frio por estas bandas 
Atual:

- 20ºC
- H.R: 35%
- Céu limpo e vento em geral fraco.


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Nov 2011 às 16:22)

Por aqui tivemos talvez a noite mais fria desta época, mínima nos *7,1ºC*...
Mais um dia de muito sol, máxima tímida com *14,9ºC*...
Sigo com *13,2ºC* e *77%* de humidade relativa...
Assim que o sol se puser, lá vai a temperatura por aí abaixo...


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Nov 2011 às 16:30)

Aqui a capital do frio e da chuva voltou a registar esta madrugada valores negativos...já ontem tinha acontecido...
Falamos como sabem de Lamas de Mouro..


----------



## DRC (27 Nov 2011 às 16:33)

MarioCabral disse:


> Aqui a capital do frio e da chuva voltou a registar esta madrugada valores negativos...já ontem tinha acontecido...
> Falamos como sabem de Lamas de Mouro..



Sabe dizer-me quais são as médias de temperatura em Lamas de Mouro dos meses de Inverno?
Será que são mais baixas que as da Guarda ou de Bragança?


----------



## João Soares (27 Nov 2011 às 17:01)

Boa Tarde! 

Hoje, a máxima foi de uns frescos 15.4ºC

Sigo com céu limpo e vento nulo.
*14.2ºC* e *91%* HR.


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Nov 2011 às 17:08)

DRC disse:


> Sabe dizer-me quais são as médias de temperatura em Lamas de Mouro dos meses de Inverno?
> Será que são mais baixas que as da Guarda ou de Bragança?



É uma pergunta interessante essa que fazes...

Se falasses da média das mínimas arriscaria dizer que Lamas de Mouro com é mais "consistente" mesmo quando estas não baixam tanto, deixaria Bragança e Guarda para trás...
Em termos de altitude, Lamas de Mouro e Guarda estão entre os 900 e os 1000 metros, enquanto que Bragança ronda os 700 metros...
Da análise que fiz de alguns dados, a cidade da Guarda embora não tenha normalmente mínimas tão baixas como Lamas ou Bragança, acaba por não ter uma variação tão grande da temperatura ao longo do dia...a máxima é sempre ou quase sempre mais baixa que em relação às outras duas...

Arrisco afirmar que durante um Inverno frio, Guarda deverá levar a melhor...num Inverno "comum" com altos e baixos ou acima da média Lamas de Mouro será a "vencedora"...

Segundo as normais climatológicas, as médias de *Bragança* nos meses de Inverno são:
Dezembro 5,5ºC
Janeiro 4,4ºC
Fevereiro 6,2ºC

*Guarda:*
4ºC
4,9ºC
5,2ºC


----------



## Snifa (27 Nov 2011 às 22:16)

Boas noites, 

máxima de *15.5 ºc *

*Actual
*
tempª: 9.5 ºc 

Vento: ENE: 3 Km/h

Pressão: 1024.3 hpa

Humidade: 92%

Noite de céu limpo, bastante humidade e alguns bancos de neblina..


----------



## João Soares (28 Nov 2011 às 00:45)

Extremos do dia 27.Novembro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: *15.4ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *9.2ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *12.1ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *95%*

--

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NE.
*10.6ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## Snifa (28 Nov 2011 às 08:02)

Bons dias, 

mínima de *5.8 ºc *

*Dados actuais
*
Tempª: 6.0 ºc 

Vento E: 6 Km/h

Pressão: 1024.6 hpa

Humidade: 92%

Céu limpo


----------



## Veterano (28 Nov 2011 às 08:50)

Bom dia. Continua o ambiente ensolarado, com vento fraco e 7,3º em Rio Tinto.


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Nov 2011 às 10:31)

Bom dia

Ao final da madrugada ainda se observavam alguns bancos de nevoeiro na zona, nos vales, mas rapidamente desapareceram ara dar lugar a neblina.
De resto o céu encontra-se limpo a esta hora.
O vento é calmo.

Tmín: *1,7ºC* (08.09h)
Tatual: 11,1ºC


----------



## Veterano (28 Nov 2011 às 11:16)

Nevoeiro a chegar vindo de sudoeste, frio a condizer (9,3º).


----------



## João Soares (28 Nov 2011 às 11:55)

Bom Dia/ Boa Noite! 

Temperatura Mínima: 8.6ºC

Nevoeiro, já em fase de dissipação.
*12.9ºC* e *95%* HR.


----------



## João Soares (28 Nov 2011 às 18:00)

Boa Tarde/Boa Noite! 

Depois de uma máxima 15.8ºC

Alguma neblina paira sob Canidelo.
*13.1ºC* e *95%* HR.


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Nov 2011 às 21:58)

Boa noite

Um dia bastante agradável e com uma máxima interessante para a época.
De tarde, para quem estivesse a trabalhar ao sol, na quase ausência de vento, até uma T-shirt ia bem...
Agora o céu apresenta-se limpo (foi a tónica do dia) e o vento é fraco.
Existe já uma neblina para já ainda não muito densa - aparenta haver boas condições para a formação de nevoeiros densos nos vales mais baixos do Vale do Sousa.

Dados atuais e de hoje:


----------



## Snifa (28 Nov 2011 às 22:17)

Boas noites, 

a máxima foi de *13.8 ºc *

Neste momento já arrefece bem : 6.9 ºc actuais

Vento: ENE : 5 Km/h

Pressão: 1023.6 hpa

Humidade: 92 %

Noite fria com céu limpo e muita humidade...


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Nov 2011 às 23:06)

Boa noite!
Pelo Castêlo da Maia, algum nevoeiro e 8.4ºC...


----------



## João Soares (28 Nov 2011 às 23:06)

Boa Noite! 

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NE.
*9.4ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## Snifa (28 Nov 2011 às 23:48)

*6.2 ºc* actuais,  bancos  de neblina densa em alguns locais..


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Nov 2011 às 23:50)

Boa noite

Neste momento temos por cá uma neblina bastante densa - quase nevoeiro e o vento está calmo.
A temperatura lá vai descendo paulatinamente, aproximando-se dos valores normais para a época em dias de céu limpo (ou quase)

*Tatual: 3,0ºC*


----------



## João Soares (29 Nov 2011 às 00:15)

Extremos do dia 28.Novembro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: *15.6ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *8.6ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *11.5ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *95%*

--

A temperatura tem vindo a subir, porque o vento começou a soprar moderadamente.
*9.2ºC* e *98%* HR


----------



## MarioCabral (29 Nov 2011 às 00:28)

Mínima do dia de ontem de *6,6ºC*, já considerável...

A noite segue fresca, o vento gélido dá uma sensação de mais frio que realmente aquele que o termómetro marca...actuais* 8,8ºC *e *83%* de humidade relativa...curiosamente desde as 0h que a temperatura não mexeu nem uma décima...


----------



## Snifa (29 Nov 2011 às 07:56)

Bons dias, 

mínima de *5.5 ºc *, a entrada de nebulosidade não permitiu que a temperatura descesse mais..., mais logo a chuva está de regresso...

*Actual*

temp: 6.1 ºc 

Vento: SE  13 Km/h

Pressão: 1023.9 hpa

Humidade: 92 %

Céu encoberto


----------



## Veterano (29 Nov 2011 às 08:57)

Bom dia. Já começou um chuvisco muito fraco, o céu carregado de nuvens, alguns raios de sol ainda brilham...

  Temperatura nos 7,4º em Rio Tinto.


----------



## João Soares (29 Nov 2011 às 10:32)

Bom Dia! 

Temperatura Mínima: 8.8ºC

Céu nublado e vento fraco de NE.
*11.0ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## João Soares (29 Nov 2011 às 22:25)

Boa Noite! 

Já não me encontro em Canidelo, já me desloquei a Aveiro.

Em Canidelo, depois de uma máxima de 16,0ºC.
Vento fraco de NE.
*12,1ºC* e *96%* HR.


----------



## MarioCabral (30 Nov 2011 às 12:18)

Bom dia,

Encontro-me em São Mamede de Infesta, por aqui dia de céu pouco nublado, muito embora agora apareçam umas nuvens altas que "roubam" a força que o nosso astro exerce sobre nós...
Sigo com *14,5ºC* e *68%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## João Soares (30 Nov 2011 às 13:15)

Boa Tarde! 

Temperatura Mínima: 10,0ºC

Vento moderado de S.
*16,2ºC* e *65%* HR.


----------



## Veterano (30 Nov 2011 às 14:00)

Boa tarde. Ambiente calmo por Rio Tinto, quase sem vento e com algumas nuvens.


----------



## João Soares (30 Nov 2011 às 20:49)

Boa Noite! 

Depois de uma máxima de 16,8ºC, eis que a temperatura vai nuns agradáveis *11,7ºC*.
Vento fraco de NE.


----------



## Snifa (30 Nov 2011 às 21:52)

Boas noites, 

dia com alguma nebulosidade alternando com sol.

*Neste momento
*
tempª: 8.2 ºc ( mínima* 6.7 ºc* ) ( máxima *14.8 ºc* )

Vento: SE: 5 Km/h

Pressão: 1026.8 hpa

Humidade: 91%


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Nov 2011 às 23:05)

Snifa disse:


> Boas noites,
> dia com alguma nebulosidade alternando com sol...



Boa noite

Idem, idem, aspas, aspas...
Manteve-se como aí por baixo.
A noite é que está agora bem mais fresca, sendo a temperatura atual a mínima do dia para já.

Dados de hoje e atuais:


----------



## João Soares (1 Dez 2011 às 02:09)

Extremos do dia 30.Novembro.2011:

Temperatura Máxima: *16,6ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *10,0ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *12,9ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *84%*


----------

